# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք

## Cassiopeia

*Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք… Ասում են, թե հայ տղաները գերադասում են իրենց կողքին տեսնել գեղեցիկ, բայց ոչ խելացի աղջկա…*

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ո՞վ է ասում: Առաջին հերթին խելացի: Հետո նոր գեղեցիկ: Ի հարկ է գեղեցիկ լինի ավելի լավ:
Հ.Գ. Ինչու աղջիկները տղու գեղեցկությանը չե՞ն նայում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հ.Գ. Ինչու աղջիկները տղու գեղեցկությանը չե՞ն նայում:


Միգուցե այն պատճառով, որ գեղեցկությամբ տղաները չե՞ն կարող ընտանիք պահել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Համամիտ չեմ:

----------


## Լէգնա

երկուսն  էլ,միայն   չասեք ,երկու երնեկ մեկ տեղ չի լինում ,սխալվում եք ,լինում է,մեկ -մեկ եռակի, քառակի ....ինքն  էլ համատեղ  :Tongue:  
իսկ ով ասեց չեն նայում , նայում  են,բոլորն էլ առաջին հերթին նայում են մարդու արտաքինին , արտաքինը կարևոր  չէ ,հոգին ,բլա  մլա ,լա, դրանք բոլորը սուտ են , մարդը չի կարող չնայել  արտաքնին,հաշվի չառնել , ուրիշ է ,երբ շփվում ես տգեղ մարդու հետ , նա սկսում  է քեզ գեղեցիկ թվալ,բայց դա արդեն բոլորովին այլ բան է :
Ինչպես  արտաքինը, այնպես  էլ  ներքինը կարևոր են ,միայն արդեն նայած ում մոտ ,որ  սահմանում :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Համամիտ չեմ:


Դա իհարկե կատակ էր, բայց ճիշտ ես, աղջիկների մոտ տղաների գեղեցկությունն առաջին տեղում չէ: Եթե անկեղծանանք, ներկայումս աղջիկների համար առավել կարևոր է տղայի "գրպանի գեղեցկությունը", հետո նոր արտաքին…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Միգուցե այն պատճառով, որ գեղեցկությամբ տղաները չե՞ն կարող ընտանիք պահել:


աղջիկները իրենց գեղեցկությամբ ընտանիք են պահում  :Shok:   , ֆու  :Bad:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Դա իհարկե կատակ էր, բայց ճիշտ ես, աղջիկների մոտ տղաների գեղեցկությունն առաջին տեղում չէ: Եթե անկեղծանանք, ներկայումս աղջիկների համար առավել կարևոր է տղայի "գրպանի գեղեցկությունը", հետո նոր արտաքին…


վայ ,այ ինչեր եմ լսում , :Shok:   ով է ասել քեզ? ,թե գրպանի գեղցկությանն են նայում?, մեկով մի չափեք , :Smile:  
հ.գ փորձիր ավելի անկեղծ լինել

----------


## Cassiopeia

> աղջիկները իրենց գեղեցկությամբ ընտանիք են պահում   , ֆու


Հայկական ընտանիքում աղջիկներն ընդհանրապես ընտանիք չեն պահում: Այդ պարտականությունը դրված է տղամարդու ուսերին…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հայկական ընտանիքում աղջիկներն ընդհանրապես ընտանիք չեն պահում: Այդ պարտականությունը դրված է տղամարդու ուսերին…


հիմա  էլ հարցդ  շրջեցի ընդհանրապես ուրիշ կողմ  :Wink:  
ո?վ ասեց , գուցե չեն պահում, բայց օգնում են իրենց ամուսնուն  :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> երկուսն  էլ,միայն   չասեք ,երկու երնեկ մեկ տեղ չի լինում ,սխալվում եք ,լինում է,մեկ -մեկ եռակի, քառակի ....ինքն  էլ համատեղ  
> իսկ ով ասեց չեն նայում , նայում  են,բոլորն էլ առաջին հերթին նայում են մարդու արտաքինին , արտաքինը կարևոր  չէ ,հոգին ,բլա  մլա ,լա, դրանք բոլորը սուտ են , մարդը չի կարող չնայել  արտաքնին,հաշվի չառնել , ուրիշ է ,երբ շփվում ես տգեղ մարդու հետ , նա սկսում  է քեզ գեղեցիկ թվալ,բայց դա արդեն բոլորովին այլ բան է :
> Ինչպես  արտաքինը, այնպես  էլ  ներքինը կարևոր են ,միայն արդեն նայած ում մոտ ,որ  սահմանում :


Ասում ես «երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինի», հետո էլ ասում ես «Ինչպես  արտաքինը, այնպես  էլ  ներքինը կարևոր են»: Հիմա ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք: Պետք է համաձայն լինես այն մտքին, որ երկուսն էլ պետք են: Եթե նայում ենք ընտանիք պահելու տեսանկյունից, ապա պարտադիր, գոնե միքիչ խելք պետք է: Իսկ եթե զուտ ընկերական հարաբերություններ են և տղան "անխելք" է, աղջկա պրոբլեմն է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> հիմա  էլ հարցդ  շրջեցի ընդհանրապես ուրիշ կողմ  
> ո?վ ասեց , գուցե չեն պահում, բայց օգնում են իրենց ամուսնուն


Իսկ մի՞թե դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է գեղեցկություն ունենալ: Խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, որ տղաները հենց գեղեցկություն են գերադասում առաջին հերթին, հետո նոր խելք: Այսինքն նրանք գերադասում են իրենց ընտանիք տանել մի գեղեցիկ տիկնիկի, որը մեխանիկական աշխատանքները հեշտությամբ կանի, սակայն չունենալով խելք կենթարկվի իրեն ու ձայնի իրավունք գրեթե չի ունենա…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ասում ես «երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինի», հետո էլ ասում ես «Ինչպես  արտաքինը, այնպես  էլ  ներքինը կարևոր են»: Հիմա ինչպե՞ս հասկանանք: Պետք է համաձայն լինես այն մտքին, որ երկուսն էլ պետք են: Եթե նայում ենք ընտանիք պահելու տեսանկյունից, ապա պարտադիր, գոնե միքիչ խելք պետք է: Իսկ եթե զուտ ընկերական հարաբերություններ են և տղան "անխելք" է, աղջկա պրոբլեմն է:


սխալ հասկացար Քաղաքացի ջան .




> երկուսն էլ,*միայն չասեք* ,երկու երնեկ մեկ տեղ չի լինում ,սխալվում եք ,լինում է,մեկ -մեկ եռակի, քառակի ....ինքն էլ համատեղ  
> իսկ ով ասեց չեն նայում , նայում են,բոլորն էլ առաջին հերթին նայում են մարդու արտաքինին , արտաքինը կարևոր չէ ,հոգին ,բլա մլա ,լա, դրանք բոլորը սուտ են , մարդը չի կարող չնայել արտաքնին,հաշվի չառնել , ուրիշ է ,երբ շփվում ես տգեղ մարդու հետ , նա սկսում է քեզ գեղեցիկ թվալ,բայց դա արդեն բոլորովին այլ բան է :
> Ինչպես արտաքինը, այնպես էլ ներքինը կարևոր են ,միայն արդեն նայած ում մոտ ,որ սահմանում :


իսկ  հարցը սա էր , գեղեցկություն թե  խելք 

դե իմ գրածը նորից կարդա

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լեգնա: կներես, անցած լինի:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Իսկ մի՞թե դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է գեղեցկություն ունենալ: Խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, որ տղաները հենց գեղեցկություն են գերադասում առաջին հերթին, հետո նոր խելք: Այսինքն նրանք գերադասում են իրենց ընտանիք տանել մի գեղեցիկ տիկնիկի, որը մեխանիկական աշխատանքները հեշտությամբ կանի, սակայն չունենալով խելք կենթարկվի իրեն ու ձայնի իրավունք գրեթե չի ունենա…


 :Smile:   այդպիսի  տղաների անկեղծ ասած ,չեմ տեսել, ու Աստված  չանի տենամ  :Wink:  ,
Տղան  գերադասում  է իր կողքին ունենալ Իր ԿԵՍԻՆ, իսկ թե նա խելքով է,կամ տգեղ է, դա արդեն  տղան կիմանա  :Smile:  
հ.գ.  Քաղաքացի հաջորդ  անգամ չեմ  ներելու

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կամ հարցին մոտենանք ուրիշ կերպ: Երբ տղաները տեսնում են գեղեցիկ մի աղջկա, առաջինը մտքներով անցնում է  - Այս աղջկա հետ հաճելի կլիներ ժամանակ անց կացնել, բայց ընտանիք կազմել…

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես ինչքան հասկացա էս թեմայում տղաների խոսքերը անտեսվում են: :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զզվում եմ սիրուն ու դեբիլ տղաներից: Գեշ տղաներին մոտ չեմ գնում, որ իմանամ խելացի են, թե չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Bonita

Կարելի է համատեղել գեղեցկությունը խելքի հետ...ես ձեզ վառ օրինակ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես ինչքան հասկացա էս թեմայում տղաների խոսքերը անտեսվում են:


Ընդհակառակը, ցանկալի կլիներ, եթե հենց տղաները փորձեին վերլուծել այս հարցի դրական ու բացասական կողմերը:

----------


## Firegirl777

Չէ ես չեմ հասկանում ախար ինչու են ուզում որ աղջիկը ամեն ինչում իրենց ենթարկվի, իհարկե զգուշացումն ու համաձայնությունը շատ լավ բաներ են, բայց դե չափը պետք չի անցնել

----------


## Լէգնա

> Չէ ես չեմ հասկանում ախար ինչու են ուզում որ աղջիկը ամեն ինչում իրենց ենթարկվի, իհարկե զգուշացումն ու համաձայնությունը շատ լավ բաներ են, բայց դե չափը պետք չի անցնել



Լավ աղջիկ ,արդեն դա ուրիշ  հարց է,իսկ դու դրանից մի նեղացիր , ինքնհաստատման բարդույթ ունեն ,ուրիշ ոչինիչ , նման մարդիկ, որը անցնում է,եթե ուզում են : Այդ  հարցը կարծում եմ այս  թեմայում  անտեղի է  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ գեղեցկությունն անցողիկ բնույթ է կրում. բավական է մի դժբախտ պատահար, որ այդ գեղեկությունն ի չիք դառնա… Այսինքն գեղեցկությունը մարդուն չի պատկանում:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ գեղեցկությունն անցողիկ բնույթ է կրում. բավական է մի դժբախտ պատահար, որ այդ գեղեկությունն ի չիք դառնա… Այսինքն գեղեցկությունը մարդուն չի պատկանում:


ամեն ինչ մարդուն  է պատկանում  :Wink:  
բավական  է  մեկ  ամուր բռունցք  գանգին , և արդեն խելքն էլ նրանը չէ  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ գեղեցկությունն անցողիկ բնույթ է կրում. բավական է մի դժբախտ պատահար, որ այդ գեղեկությունն ի չիք դառնա… Այսինքն գեղեցկությունը մարդուն չի պատկանում:


Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Կան նաև ուրիշ կարգի դժբախտ պատահարներ՝ երբ լիովին կորցնում են խելքը…այսինքն խելքն էլ է ժամանակավոր բնույթ կրում, եթե քո նման մտածենք…
 Ես հավանում եմ ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ, բայց ահագին խելացի աղջիկներին ու կարծում եմ ապագա կինս էլ այդպիսին կլինի…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ Կան նաև ուրիշ կարգի դժբախտ պատահարներ՝ երբ լիովին կորցնում են խելքը…այսինքն խելքն էլ է ժամանակավոր բնույթ կրում, եթե քո նման մտածենք…
>  Ես հավանում եմ ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ, բայց ահագին խելացի աղջիկներին ու կարծում եմ ապագա կինս էլ այդպիսին կլինի…


ես վստահ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ես հավանում եմ ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ, բայց ահագին խելացի աղջիկներին ու կարծում եմ ապագա կինս էլ այդպիսին կլինի…


Հուսանք, կյանքը չի փոխի ձեր մտածելակերպը…

----------


## John

> Հուսանք, կյանքը չի փոխի ձեր մտածելակերպը…


Չեմ կարող երաշխավորել, բայց կարծում եմ չի փոխվի, քանի որ իմ ճանաչած  գեղեցիկ աղջիկների մաքսիմում 5%-ն են խելացի, իսկ ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ աղջիկների 90%-ը: Սա հենց ձեր ասած «երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինի»-ի հետ համաձայն եմ մասամբ՝ այսինքն երկու էրնեկ մի տեղ շատ հազվադեպ է լինում ու էդ պարագայում իմ համար ավելի գերադասելի է ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ, բայց խելացի աղջիկը, քան թե շատ գեղեցիկ, բայց «դատարկ» աղջիկ: Երբևէ ինձ չի ձգել կողքիս շատ գեղեցիկ «տիկնիկ» ունենալու հեռանկարը, որի կողքին քայլելիս ինձ իրա գեղեցկության համար լավ զգամ: Առանց խելքի՝ միայն գեղեցկությյամբ իմ մոտ լավ տպավորություն թողնել չի լինի, իսկ ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ, բայց խելացի աղջիկները իմ մոտ լավ տպավորություն են թողնում: Ի՞նչու եմ միշտ շեշտում «ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ». քանի որ տգեղ աղջիկներ չկան, պարզապես որոշ աղջիկներ իրանց գեղեցկությունը չեն կարողանում ճիշտ ներկայացնել: Էս լրիվ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է, որի հետ պարդատիր չէ համաձայնվեք: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում իմ մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար գեղեցկությունը երկրորդ պլան մղի խելքին…
Հ.Գ.
Էսօր էլի սիրահարվել եմ…  :Love:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Էսօր էլի սիրահարվել եմ…


Շնորհավորում եմ. հուսամ խելքն է մեղավոր  :Wink:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Դե հայտնի բան՝ տղաները սիրում են աչքերով, աղջիկները՝ ականջներով: Չնայած ես մի ընկեր ունեմ, որի համար կարևորը աղջկա մատներն են: 
Սիրուն հիմարիկ աղջիկ, իմ ճաշակով չի: Տգեղ խելացի աղջիկ, առավելևս իմ ճաշակով չի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սիրուն հիմարիկ աղջիկ, իմ ճաշակով չի: Տգեղ խելացի աղջիկ, առավելևս իմ ճաշակով չի:


Բավականին դժվար կլինի քո համար կյանքում քո կեսին գտնել:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ինձ համար մարդու արտաքինը շատ քիչ դեր է խաղում... Նախկինում մտածում էի, որ ընդհանրապես դեր չի խաղում..... բայց հանդիպեց մի դեպք.... որ ուղղակի համոզվեցի, որ պարզապես քիչ դեր է խաղում....

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Բավականին դժվար կլինի քո համար կյանքում քո կեսին գտնել:


Իմ կեսը ծնված օրվանիցս կա, ես կիսատ չեմ ծնվել, հետևաբար չեմ էլ պատրաստվում որոնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բավականին դժվար կլինի քո համար կյանքում քո կեսին գտնել:


Բայց ինչու՞։  :Shok:  Իմ կարծիքով միանգամայն բնական է։ Իսկ քանի՞ տղա եք հանդիպել, որոնք կցանկանային տգեղ աղջկա հետ ամուսնանալ։

----------


## Vard

Չեմ հասկանում, թե խի եք ծայրահեղությություններ վերձնում: Հաստատ կան բավականին հաճելի արտաքինով և խելացի ու հետաքրքիր աղջիկներ: Գեղեցկության մրցույթներում մասնակցող էնքան աղջիկներ կան, որոնց գեղեցկությունը շատ սառն ա ու հեչ էլ մարդուն չի գրավում: 
Չեմ հավատա, որ ինչոր մեկը ասի, որ իրա համար արտաքինը հեչ դեր չի խաղում… ամենինչն էլ իրա դերն ունի

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Էս թեման ինձ հիշեցրեց  " Սիրվե՞լ, թե՞ սիրել "-ը 
Պատասխանս՝   սիրել գեղեցիկ խելացիին ու սիրված լինել նրա կողմից :

----------


## PoeT

Համ գեղեցկություն, համ էլ խելք...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս թեման ինձ հիշեցրեց  " Սիրվե՞լ, թե՞ սիրել "-ը 
> Պատասխանս՝   սիրել գեղեցիկ խելացիին ու սիրված լինել նրա կողմից :


Լավ ասեցիր։ :LOL:  
Ես այսպես կպատասխանեմ. հիմարին ամեն դեպքում չէի սիրի՝ անկախ գեղեցկությունից, իսկ խելացիին կարող եմ սիրել նաև անկախ արտաքին գեղեցկությունից, միայն թե խելացի լինելը դեռ բավարար չէ ինձ համար։ Այնպես որ, այս առումով հարցադրումը մի քիչ սահմանափակ է, և ես այս հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան տալ չեմ կարող, մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես «Սիրե՞լ թե՞ սիրվել» հարցադրումը։

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով աղջիկներին գեղեցկությունը ավելի ա պետք քան թե տղաներին, իսկ խելքը` հակառակը:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իմ կարծիքով աղջիկներին գեղեցկությունը ավելի ա պետք քան թե տղաներին, իսկ խելքը` հակառակը:


Համամիտ չեմ, Կարծում եմ մարդուն չի խանգարի թե մեկը թե մյուսը, բայց խելքը անհրաժեշտ է բոլորին:

----------


## John

> Շնորհավորում եմ. հուսամ խելքն է մեղավոր


Մերսի: Էս անգամ սիրահարվել եմ(կամ էլ հրապուրվել եմ) աչքերի «պատճառով»…

----------


## Sergey

Կարծում «թե»–ն  եմ անտեղի է, յուրաքանչյուր նորմալ տղամարդ ցանկանում է իր կողքին տեսնել և գեղեցիկ, և խելացի կին։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մերսի: Էս անգամ սիրահարվել եմ(կամ էլ հրապուրվել եմ) աչքերի «պատճառով»…


Ասում են թե աչքերը մարդու հոգու հայելին է: Այսինքն դու սիրահարվել ես _ՆՐԱ ՀՈԳՈՒ ԳԵՂԵՑԿՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ_:

----------


## Ֆելո

Նախ պարտադիր չի, որ աղջիկը լինի գեղեցիկ. աղջիկը կարողա լինել շաաաատ տգեղ, բայց լինել շաաաաաաատ համակրելի(ինչպես ասում են հայերը՝ աստղով). և հակառակը, լինել շատ գեղեցիկ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ լինի շատ վանող. անձամբ իմ համար այնքնան էլ նշանակություն չունի աղջիկը գեղեցիկա, թե չէ. բայց դե գոյություն ունի ոսկե միջին

----------


## Kita

ինձ համար կարևոր չէ արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, բայց դե միայն խելքն էլ պակաս…պետք է կարողանալ այն օգտագորշծել… և լինել հետաքրքիր մարդ… թե չէ շատ խելացիներ կան ապուշ բնավորությամբ և լիքը այլ բաներով…

----------


## docart

ամենալավը ոսկե միջինն է, ինչպես կյանքի  շատ ոլորտներում-մի քիչ խելք, մի քիչ էլ գեղեցկություն: Ցանկացած ծայրահեղական դրսևորում ներքին բավարարվածության չի բերում:

----------


## kiki

համաձայն եմ էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ -ի   հետ համակրելիության առումով ...
ոսկե միջինը լավ հիշեցիք  :Smile: 
անձամբ ինձ համար տղաների մեջ խելքից ու արտաքինից բացի շատ բաներ են կարևոր, բայց դա արդեն մեկ այլ թեմայում , չեմ հիշում թե որ, գրել եմ ...

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Նախ պարտադիր չի, որ աղջիկը լինի գեղեցիկ. աղջիկը կարողա լինել շաաաատ տգեղ, բայց լինել շաաաաաաատ համակրելի(ինչպես ասում են հայերը՝ աստղով). և հակառակը, լինել շատ գեղեցիկ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ լինի շատ վանող. անձամբ իմ համար այնքնան էլ նշանակություն չունի աղջիկը գեղեցիկա, թե չէ. բայց դե գոյություն ունի ոսկե միջին


Է՜, Դա՛վ ջան, ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞նց կարա աղջիկը լինի շաաաատ տգեղ, բայց լինել շաաաաաատ համակրելի, տենց բան հնարավոր չի, շաաաատ տգեղը չի կարա շաաաաատ համակրելի լինի, կարա ասենք ոչ շաաաաատ տգեղը համակրելի լինի, գոնե ոչ սիրունը: Այ երկրորդի հետ համաձայն եմ կան սիրուն աղջիկներ, որոնք վանող են:

----------


## Sergey

> Է՜, Դա՛վ ջան, ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞նց կարա աղջիկը լինի շաաաատ տգեղ, բայց լինել շաաաաաատ համակրելի, տենց բան հնարավոր չի, շաաաատ տգեղը չի կարա շաաաաատ համակրելի լինի, կարա ասենք ոչ շաաաաատ տգեղը համակրելի լինի, գոնե ոչ սիրունը: Այ երկրորդի հետ համաձայն եմ կան սիրուն աղջիկներ, որոնք վանող են:


Ճիշտ է, ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացությանը, որ եթե աղջիկը տգեղ է, և ինքն էլ դա գիտակցում է, գրեթե բացառվում է նրա համակրելի լինելը :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Է՜, Դա՛վ ջան, ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞նց կարա աղջիկը լինի շաաաատ տգեղ, բայց լինել շաաաաաատ համակրելի, տենց բան հնարավոր չի, շաաաատ տգեղը չի կարա շաաաաատ համակրելի լինի, կարա ասենք ոչ շաաաաատ տգեղը համակրելի լինի, գոնե ոչ սիրունը: Այ երկրորդի հետ համաձայն եմ կան սիրուն աղջիկներ, որոնք վանող են:


Կարող է, Հովիկ, ուղղակի դու դա չես նկատի, եթե նա իրոք շատ համակրելի ու գրավիչ լինի։ :Wink:  Եվ, ի վերջո, արտաքին գեղեցկությունը շատ սուբյեկտիվ երևույթ է։ :Smile:

----------


## Astghik

Իհարկե խելք:
Մարդ կարող է շատ գեղեցիկ լինել, բայց եթե անխելք է, կորչում է նաև նրա գեղեցկությունը: Իսկ երբ խելացի է, թեկուզ տգեղ, բայց իր խելացիությամբ գեղեցկանում է:

----------


## Koroleva

Երբ Նեֆերտիտիին գիտնականները ասացին, որ ցանկանում են նրան դարձնել նաև գիտության թագուհի,
Նեֆերտիտին, լինելով խելացի կին, չհամաձայնեց՝ ասելով. *«Աստվածները ինձ արդեն դարձրել են գեղեցկության թագուհի, ինձ այլևս պետք չէ լինել գիտության թագուհի»*

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երբ Նեֆերտիտիին գիտնականները ասացին, որ ցանկանում են նրան դարձնել նաև գիտության թագուհի,
> Նեֆերտիտին, լինելով խելացի կին, չհամաձայնեց՝ ասելով. *«Աստվածները ինձ արդեն դարձրել են գեղեցկության թագուհի, ինձ այլևս պետք չէ լինել գիտության թագուհի»*


Ասել կուզես, որ մարդը կարող է իշխել միայն մի բնագավառո՞ւմ…

----------


## Firegirl777

Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, և դա վերաբերում է նաև խելքին

----------


## Koroleva

> Ասել կուզես, որ մարդը կարող է իշխել միայն մի բնագավառո՞ւմ…


Ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ ես:
Բայց ասածիս հիմնական նպատակն այն է, որ մարդ պետք է իմանա իր ուժերը արդյոք կներեն, թե ոչ, նոր միայն սկսի գնալ այդ ճանապարհով դեպի հաղթանակ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, և դա վերաբերում է նաև խելքին


 :Shok:  Չէի ասի. խելքը երբեք չի կարող չափազանց շատ լինել։ Ինչքան շատ, այնքան լավ։ Իսկ եթե որևէ մեկը դժգոհ է իր խելքի շատ լինելուց, ապա դա միայն ակնհայտ կերպով ապացուցում է, որ նրա խելքն այնքան էլ շատ չէ։ :Wink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց արական սեռը ո՜նց չի սիրում իրենից խելացի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին:  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.12.2010)

----------


## Anul

միանգամայն համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի հետ.

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Բայց արական սեռը ո՜նց չի սիրում իրենից խելացի իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին:


Բոլորն էլ կսիրեն, բայց ոչ բոլորն են համակերպվում այդ փաստին (յոլա չեն գնում):
Բայց հիմնակնում խելքին ուշադրություն չեն դարցնում որոշ տղաներ՝  :Goxakan:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տղաների համար ուղղակի անտանելի հանգամանք է այն փաստը, որ հանկարծ կարող են նրան սխալ հանել ու նրա գիտելիքներն ու մտածելակերպը կասկածի տակ դնել…

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Տղաների համար ուղղակի անտանելի հանգամանք է այն փաստը, որ հանկարծ կարող են նրան սխալ հանել ու նրա գիտելիքներն ու մտածելակերպը կասկածի տակ դնել…


Ինչը ես անում եմ պարբերաբար  :LOL:   ( երբեմն անտեղի) 

Աղջիկներ, ոչ բոլոր տղաներն են այդպիսին հավատացեք: Կարելի է ասել մեծամասնությունը, բայց թե լավը երբեք մեծամասնության մեջ չի մտնում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Օրինակ ես շատ ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում ինձնից խելքով պակաս տղաներին: Ես ինձանից խելացիներին եմ սիրում, իսկ մյուսներից շատ շուտ ձանձրանում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

> Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք


 :Think:   ՓՈՂ   :Tongue:   :Ok:

----------


## Kristin

> ՓՈՂ


Կհամադզայնվես եթե քեզանից վերցնեն գեղեցկությունտ ու խելքտ.... առաջարկելով 
ձեզ լիքը փող :Xeloq:

----------


## Vaho

Իսկ ինչե որ երկուսնել լիներ վատ կլներ? թե ասում ենք երկու երնեկ մեկ տեղ չի լինում…շատ լավել լինումա այպես որ թող երկուսնել թող լինի, եթե մեկը չկա ոչինչ հոգ չե,որովհետև մեկը մեկին լրացնում է հաստատ: :Ok:

----------


## Gohar

Ես փոքր ինչ այլ ձև կպատասխանեմ:Հուսով եմ թեմաից չեմ շեղվում:

 1.Առողջություն
 2.Խելք
 3.Փող 

 Մնացածը հետին պլանում է:

----------


## Koms

Կարեւորում եմ մարդու խելքը` ինտելլեկտը, 
դա` ամենաթանկ բանն է կյանքում,

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ Եզոպոսը նույնպես շաաաատ խելացի էր

----------


## Guest

Ժողովուրդ, էս ինչ ա կատարվում… ոչ մեկ չ՞ի ուզում ասի, որ գողեցկությունը անկասկած ավելի կարևոր է: Առաջնայիմ բոլորս էլ նայում ենք մարդկանց տեսքին, իսկ հետագայում ա ընտրվում նրանցիծ խելացին: Օրեկան տեսնում ենք 1000 հոգի… միայն այն դեպքում երբ ինչ որ մեկը ընտրվում է խելքով, դա այն դեպքն է, երբ նա քո ընկերն է կամ շուտվա ծանոթը: Այդ մարդկանց քանակը անհամեմատ քիչ է 1000-ից, այն էլ ամեն օր նույն մարդիկ :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Համամիտ եմ, նախ մարդն իր արտաքինով է գերում, հետո խելքով: Սակայն, աստված ոչ անի, մի դժբախտ դեպք, ու գեղեցիկը զրկվում է իր "արժանիքներից"… Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, պիտի նրան լքե՞լ…

----------


## Gohar

> Կարեւորում եմ մարդու խելքը` ինտելլեկտը, 
> դա` ամենաթանկ բանն է կյանքում,


Եթե չունես  առողջություն, ինչիդ է պետք խելքդ?




> Համամիտ եմ, նախ մարդն իր արտաքինով է գերում, հետո խելքով: Սակայն, աստված ոչ անի, մի դժբախտ դեպք, ու գեղեցիկը զրկվում է իր "արժանիքներից"… Ուրեմն ի՞նչ, պիտի նրան լքե՞լ…


Հարաբերական է:Մարդ կարող է նաև առաջինը խելքով գերել:

----------


## Artgeo

Օրնակ ինտերնետում դեռ խելքնա երևում, հետո տեսքը

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Եթե չունես  առողջություն, ինչիդ է պետք խելքդ?


Այսինքն, եթե առողջություն չունենաս, ավելի լավ ա անխելք անառո՞ղջ լինես: Կարծում եմ խելքը առողջությունից կարևոր ա: Խելքով են խելոք մարդիկ առանձնանում, ոչ թե առողջությամբ:

----------


## Aida

Ես կասեի խելք, իհարկե կարող եմ միայն տղաների պարագայում ասել՝ լինելով աղջիկ: Կարծում եմ անխելք տղաների հետ շփվելը ինքնին տհաճություն է պատճառում մարդուն: Անխելք մարդը չգիտի՝ որտեղ ոնց իրեն պահի, ինչ շրջապատում ինչեր ասի, որ հարցին, ինչպես պատասխանի, երբ կատակի, երբ ծիծաղի, երբ խոսի, երբ լռի, չես իմանում անգամ ինչ թեմայով նրա հետ խոսես, որ մի խելամիտ բան ասի: Նման դատարկ տղայի գեղեցկությունը ծածկվում է սև քողով և այլևս չի երևում: Իսկ որ ասում եմ առաջինը խելքը դա չի նշանակում, որ արտաքնապես կապկանման կենդանի թող լինի մենակ թե խելոք: Արտաքինն էլ ինձ համար շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Թող չլինի գեղեցիկ, թող լինի համակրելի և խելացի տղա, որ կողքին քեզ զգաս ապահով և հանգիստ: 
:

----------


## Հայ տղա

««Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք»» 
Ես կասեի խելացի գեղեցկություն  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Օրնակ ինտերնետում դեռ խելքնա երևում, հետո տեսքը


Այո, ինտերնետում առաջինը խելքն է երևում, սակայն ինտերնետը հնարավորություն է տալիս նաև այդտեղ կեղծարարություններ անել: Իսկ ինտերնետային ծանոթությունից հետո, երբ գալիս է առերես հանդիպման ժամանակը ու պարզվում է, որ խելացի զրուցակիցդ տգեղ է ու ոչ գրավիչ, անմիջապես խելքի ու խելացիության մասին պատկերացումները հօդս են ցնդում:

----------


## Gohar

> Այսինքն, եթե առողջություն չունենաս, ավելի լավ ա անխելք անառո՞ղջ լինես: Կարծում եմ խելքը առողջությունից կարևոր ա: Խելքով են խելոք մարդիկ առանձնանում, ոչ թե առողջությամբ:


Կամուսնանաիր մի աղջկա հետ, որը շատ խելացի է , բայց նրան մնացել է լավագույն դեպքում 2  տարվա կյանք?Ասենք հիվանդ է չարորոկ ուռուցքով:Ինչիդ է պետք այդ աղջկա խելքը, երբ նա մահվան եզրին է?Կամ իր ինչին է պետք իր խելքը?
Կխնդրեի հարցին մակերեսորեն չպատասխանեիր:

Ամենակարևորը ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է:Հետո ԽԵԼՔԸ: Խելքին հաջորդում է ՓՈՂԸ:
Դրանից հետո գալիս են մնացածը:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Կամուսնանաիր մի աղջկա հետ, որը շատ խելացի է , բայց նրան մնացել է լավագույն դեպքում 2  տարվա կյանք?Ասենք հիվանդ է չարորոկ ուռուցքով:Ինչիդ է պետք այդ աղջկա խելքը, երբ նա մահվան եզրին է?Կամ իր ինչին է պետք իր խելքը?
> Կխնդրեի հարցին մակերեսորեն չպատասխանեիր:
> 
> Ամենակարևորը ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է:Հետո ԽԵԼՔԸ: Խելքին հաջորդում է ՓՈՂԸ:
> Դրանից հետո գալիս են մնացածը:


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում կամուսնանայիր այն աղջկա հետ, որը պիտի մեռնի, բայց խելոք ա… Փաստորեն ամեն ինչում ամուսնությունն ա կարևոր: Կարող ա ամուսնանայի, կարող ա չէ, նայած ով ա էդ աղջիկը ինձ համար: Ընկերություն կանեի խելոք աղջկա հետ: Բայց մի բան էլ հաստատ կա, որ անխելք առողջի հետ ո՛չ կամուսնանայի, ո՛չ ընկերություն կանեի: Փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս պիտի կնոջս առողջությամբ ընտրե՞մ: Այսինքն չգիտեմ, էդ երևի նրանից, որ ամուսնությանը մեծ նշանակություն չեմ տալիս: Ու եթե ինձ համար առողջությունը կարևոր լիներ, ես կհետևի դրան ու կյանքի շատ վայելքներից կհրաժարվեի:

----------


## Esmeralda

...Բայց խելքը մի քիչ լայն հասկացություն ա....
մի բան պատմեմ...
Մենք ֆիզիկա էինք պարապում... մեկ էլ մի օր մի տղա ներս մտավ(այդ օրվանից ինքն էլ պիտի մեզ հետ պարապեր), բոլոր աղջիկներն անխտիր նայեցին այդ տղային ու...  :Love:  
չեմ թաքցնում, ես էլ... 
Բայց... անցավ մի ամիս.... Մենք պարապմունքի երեխեքով շատ մոտիկացանք...
 ասեմ, որ այդ տղան շատ աշխատասեր էր ու խելացի... 
Բայց իրա մեջ մի բան կար.... որ հետո բոլորիս վանեց... Վանեց սիրահարվելու մտադրությունից... բայց որպես սովորական ընկերներ մինչև հիմա էլ շփվում ենք... 
հիմա իմ աչքերում ինքն այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չի... բայց երբ հիշում եմ այդ առաջին օրը... միակ մարդն է աշխարհում, որ այդպես "սիրահարվել" եմ...

Առակս ինչ կցուցաներ...
առաջին տպավորության վրա միշտ էլ տեսքն ազդեցություն է թողնում... բայց անկախ այդ ազդեցությունից՝ հետո մարդու այլ հատկանիշներ(մասնավորապես՝ խելքը) կարող են բացարձակապես փոխել տպավորությունը... 

Մի բան էլ ասեմ...
Եթե չաթում խոսել եմ մեկի հետ ու լավ տպավորություն ստացել նրանից... իր գաղափարներից... հետո, երբ տեսել եմ նրան, չեմ փոխել կարծիքս արտաքինի պատճառով... 

*Այս ամենից կարող եմ միանշանակ եզրակացություն անել. մարդու մասին իմ կարծիքի ձևավորման հարցում գլխավոր, հիմնական, վերջնական դեր խաղում է նրա խելքը, նրա ներքինը, ոչ թե գեղեցկությունը....*

----------


## Gohar

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում կամուսնանայիր այն աղջկա հետ, որը պիտի մեռնի, բայց խելոք ա…
> 
> Ոչինչ էլ չի նշանակում:Պարզապես հարց էր, որին պիտի պատասխանեիր: 
> 
> Փաստորեն ամեն ինչում ամուսնությունն ա կարևոր:
> 
> Ոչ ամեն ինչում ամուսնությունը կարևոր չի:Ուղղակի այս պարագայում, որպես օրինակ հանդես էր եկել  ամուսնությունը:
> 
> Ընկերություն կանեի խելոք աղջկա հետ: Բայց մի բան էլ հաստատ կա, որ անխելք առողջի հետ ո՛չ կամուսնանայի, ո՛չ ընկերություն կանեի: 
> ...


Երևի դեռևս չես գտնվել այն վիճակում, որ հասկանաս, թե առողջությունը ինչքան կարևոր է:Աստված չանի, բայց եթե հայտնվես այնպիսի իրավիճակում, երբ զգաս, որ առողջությանդ հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունես, հավատացնում եմ քեզ, այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կտաս, միայն թե ազատվես այդ խնդիրներից:Ու քանի, որ ամեն ինչ կտաս հանուն այն բանի, որ ազատվես առողջական խնդիրներիցդ, ուրեմն :Think:   ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  ամենաթանկ բանն է կյանքում:Համոզված եմ կգա մի օր, որ այս խոսքերիս իմաստը կհասկանաս:Պարզապես ժամանակի խնդիր է:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Երևի դեռևս չես գտնվել այն վիճակում, որ հասկանաս, թե առողջությունը ինչքան կարևոր է:Աստված չանի, բայց եթե հայտնվես այնպիսի իրավիճակում, երբ զգաս, որ առողջությանդ հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունես, հավատացնում եմ քեզ, այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կտաս, միայն թե ազատվես այդ խնդիրներից:Ու քանի, որ ամեն ինչ կտաս հանուն այն բանի, որ ազատվես առողջական խնդիրներիցդ, ուրեմն  ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  ամենաթանկ բանն է կյանքում:Համոզված եմ կգա մի օր, որ այս խոսքերիս իմաստը կհասկանաս:Պարզապես ժամանակի խնդիր է:


Չեմ ժխտում ասածդ, որ երևի նման վիճակում չեմ հայտնվել դրա համար եմ սենց հանգիստ խոսում: Չէ՛, այսինքն հայտնվել եմ, բայց դա չի հաշվվում: Իսկ դու հայտնվե՞լ ես:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե հայտնվեմ էդ վիճակում, ես շատ բան կարող ա տամ, որ ազատվեմ, բայց ապրածս ժամանակ էն քիչը որ սովորել եմ չեմ տա (երևի), ոչ էլ գեղեցկությանս համար կտամ:



> Իսկ կամուսնանաիր խելոք հիվանդի հետ?Ընկերությունը այնքան էլ կարևոր չի:


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ կարևոր չի, մարդ կա ընկերությունը ավելի ա բարձր աստիճանի վրա ա դնում, քան ամուսնությունը: Բայց… եթե էդ աղջիկը համապատասխաներ իմ ուզած աղջկա ստանդարտներին, ապա կամուսնանայի, որովհետև իմ ստանդարտների մեջ առողջությունը չի մտնում, չի էլ մտնի:

----------


## Gohar

> Իսկ դու հայտնվե՞լ ես:
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե հայտնվեմ էդ վիճակում, ես շատ բան կարող ա տամ, որ ազատվեմ, բայց ապրածս ժամանակ էն քիչը որ սովորել եմ չեմ տա (երևի);


Այո հայտնվել եմ, այլապես  այսքան եռանդուն չէի պնդի:

1. Միթե չես կարծում, որ ապրածդ կյանքում էն քիչ բաները, որ սովորել ես հենց առողջությանդ շնորհիվ ես սովորել?Եթե ի ծնե տառապեիր հիշողության կորստով կամ լինեիր դեբիլ (օրինակ), այսօր կլինեիր այնքան խելացի, ինչքան, որ կաս?
Ո՛չ հարգելիս, չէիր լինի:Ուրեմն կյանքում առաջնայինը առողջությունն է, ոչ թե խելքը:

2.Եվ հետո  մի բան էլ կա:
Խելքը ձեռքբերովի է, իսկ այն ինչ ձեռքբերովի է կարող ես ունենալ ժամանակի ընթացքում:Իսկ դու կարող ես առողջություն ձեռք բերել?Իհարկե ո՛չ:Առողջությունը այն եզակի բաներից է, որ ի ծնե եթե չունեցար հետագայում գրեթե անհնար կլինի ունենալը:Ուրեմն կյանքում ամենաթանկը առողջությունն է:
Եվ այսպես այս երկու մտքերիս հանրագումարում եկանք հետևյալ եզրահանգմանը՝
առողջությունը ամենաառաջնային  և ամենաթանկ  բանն է կյանքում:
Գնահատիր առոոջությունդ, որ հետագայում առողջ դատես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 2.Եվ հետո  մի բան էլ կա:
> Խելքը ձեռքբերովի է, իսկ այն ինչ ձեռքբերովի է կարող ես ունենալ ժամանակի ընթացքում:Իսկ դու կարող ես առողջություն ձեռք բերել?Իհարկե ո՛չ:Առողջությունը այն եզակի բաներից է, որ ի ծնե եթե չունեցար հետագայում գրեթե անհնար կլինի ունենալը:Ուրեմն կյանքում ամենաթանկը առողջությունն է:
> Եվ այսպես այս երկու մտքերիս հանրագումարում եկանք հետևյալ եզրահանգմանը՝
> առողջությունը ամենաառաջնային  և ամենաթանկ  բանն է կյանքում:
> Գնահատիր առոոջությունդ, որ հետագայում առողջ դատես:


Սպասիր, Գոհար, դու ինչ-որ բան խառնում ես. խելքը ձեռքբերովի չէ, այլ բնածին։ Ձեռքբերովին գիտելիքն է։ Այ, օրինակ, քո ասած դեբիլ ծնվելը հենց խելքի բացակայությունն է, որը բնածին է։ 
Առողջությունը կարող է լինել ինչպես ֆիզիկական, որի մասին դու խոսում էիր, այնպես էլ մտավոր։ Խելքը հենց մտավոր առողջության նշան է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանցից որ մեկն էլ վերցնես, առանց մյուսի չի կարող նորմալ, լիարժեք գոյություն ապահովել մարդու համար։ Այնպես որ, դժվար է դրանցից որևէ մեկը մյուսից ավելի կարևորելը։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սպասիր, Գոհար, դու ինչ-որ բան խառնում ես. խելքը ձեռքբերովի չէ, այլ բնածին։ Ձեռքբերովին գիտելիքն է։ Այ, օրինակ, քո ասած դեբիլ ծնվելը հենց խելքի բացակայությունն է, որը բնածին է։ 
> Առողջությունը կարող է լինել ինչպես ֆիզիկական, որի մասին դու խոսում էիր, այնպես էլ մտավոր։ Խելքը հենց մտավոր առողջության նշան է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանցից որ մեկն էլ վերցնես, առանց մյուսի չի կարող նորմալ, լիարժեք գոյություն ապահովել մարդու համար։ Այնպես որ, դժվար է դրանցից որևէ մեկը մյուսից ավելի կարևորելը։


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ոչ թե խելքն է բնածին, այլ ուղեղի զարգացվածության աստիճանը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բայց, ի դեպ, ես համարում եմ, որ բնածին հատկանիշներն էլ կարելի է որոշ չափով զարգացնել, այդ թվում և խելքը։ Դե, եթե մարդն ի ծնե տհաս է, այդ դեպքում դժվար թե որևէ բան ստացվի, բայց եթե նորմալ է, ամեն դեպքում, ուղեղը մարզելով զարգացնել միշտ էլ կարելի է։  :Wink:

----------


## Gohar

> Սպասիր, Գոհար, դու ինչ-որ բան խառնում ես. խելքը ձեռքբերովի չէ, այլ բնածին։ Ձեռքբերովին գիտելիքն է։ Այ, օրինակ, քո ասած դեբիլ ծնվելը հենց խելքի բացակայությունն է, որը բնածին է։ 
> Առողջությունը կարող է լինել ինչպես ֆիզիկական, որի մասին դու խոսում էիր, այնպես էլ մտավոր։ Խելքը հենց մտավոր առողջության նշան է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանցից որ մեկն էլ վերցնես, առանց մյուսի չի կարող նորմալ, լիարժեք գոյություն ապահովել մարդու համար։ Այնպես որ, դժվար է դրանցից որևէ մեկը մյուսից ավելի կարևորելը։


ULUANA մենք հենց գիտելիքի մասին էլ խոսում ենք:Ամեն մարդ էլ գիտի, որ ծնվելուց բոլորն էլ ունենում են խելք:Իսկ երբ մարդ դեբիլ է ծնվում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա խելք չունի:Ոչ ունի, ուղղակի նրա խելքի զարգացվածության աստիճանը գտնվում է շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա:Իհարկե ես իմ բժշկական գիտելիքներով  չեմ փայլում, բայց կարծում եմ , որ այդպես է:Երևի ֆորումի բժիշկները ավելի լավ բացատրություն կտան այս հարցին:
Իսկ քո ասած մտավոր առողջությանը հասնելու համար, առաջին հերթին առողջություն է պետք, և մենք չենք  քննարկում, թե որն է ավելի կարևոր, քննարկում ենք, թե որն է առաջնայինը:Իհակե առանց մեկը մյուսի մարդ չի կարող լիարժեք լինել, բայց ամենաառաջին հերթին պիտի առողջ լինես, որ կարողանանս մտավոր ունակություններդ զարգացնես:
Եվս մեկ եզրակացություն:Կյանքում ամենաառաջնայինը առողջությունն է:

----------


## Riddle

Gohar ջան, ախր այստեղ քննարկում ենք, թե ինչն է ավելի կարևոր՝ գեղեցկությո՞ւնը, թե՞ խելքը, իսկ դու ասում ես, թե քո կարծիքով ինչն է ընդհանրապես ամենակարևորը կյանքում: Եթե այդպես լիներ, ես էլ կասեի, որ հաջողակ ու բախտավոր լինելն է ամենակարևորը, քանի որ եթե մարդ հաջողակ լինի կյանքում, կլինի և գեղեցիկ, և խելացի, և առողջ: :Smile:  Իսկ այն, որ առողջությունն ամենակարևորն ու որոշիչն է, այնքան էլ համոզիչ չէ: Ասածիս ապացույցն է Տիտանիկը, որի վրա կարծես թե հիվանդ մարդ չկար: :Smile:

----------


## Gohar

Riddle ես չէի ուզում ամենակարևոր բաներից խոսել, ուղղակի խոսքից խոսք բացվեց:Բա:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այսօր առավոտյան հեռուստատեսությամբ մի հաղորդում էի դիտում, որտեղ խոսվում էր գեղեցկության մասին: Հեռուստադիտողներից մեկը հետևյալ զրույցը պատմեց. 
Ադամը զրուցում է Արարչի հետ և հարցնում.
 - Տեր, ինչո՞ւ ես Եվային այդքան գեղեցիկ ստեղծել…
Աստված պատասխանում է.
- Որպեսզի դու նրան սիրես:
…Ադամը Եվայի գեղեցկությանը վերաբերող այլ նմանատիպ հարցեր է տալիս ու կրկին ստանում նույն պատասխանը: Հետո հարցնում է.
-Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ես նրան այդքան կարճամիտ ստեղծել…
Աստված զայրանում է ու պատասխանում.
- Որպեսզի նա էլ քեզ սիրի… :Hands Up:

----------


## Cleopatra

Գեղեցկությունը կյանքում շաաաաատ դռների անցաթուղթն է  :Smile: , բայց պետք է խելք ունենաս, այդ անցաթուղթը ճիշտ օգտագործելու համար :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Guest

Չե՛, ոնց չեմ մտածում չեմ կարում կողմնոտոշվել: Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք: Միանշանակ երկուսն էլ միասին: 
Եթե սիրահարվես մարդու խելքին, հաստատ որոշ ժամանակ հետո քեզ կթվա որ նա գեղեցիկ է:
Եթե սիրահարվես մարդու տեսքին, կմտածես թե նա շատ խելացի է:

----------


## Synopsys_vs_Lycos

Գեղեցիկնել խելոքնել հարաբերական մեծություներ են: Գեղեցիկի և խելքի ընկալումը կախված է մարդկանց փոխհարաբերություններից:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Գեղեցկությունն էլ խելքն էլ հզոր ուժ են,  իսկ միասին կարան աշխարհ շուռ տան…

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գեղեցիկնել խելոքնել հարաբերական մեծություներ են: Գեղեցիկի և խելքի ընկալումը կախված է մարդկանց փոխհարաբերություններից:


Համաձայն եմ, որ գեղեցկությունը հարաբերական է, մինչև հիմա ոչ մի փիլիսոփա չի կարողացել տալ "գեղեցկություն" բառի սահմանումը; Բայց խելոքը հարաբերական հասկացություն չէ, չի կարող մի մարդ, օրինակ` դու :LOL:  ,  որևէ մեկի համար խելացի լինել, մյուսի համար` ոչ, այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չէ, իսկ սա գեղեցկության դեպքում միանգամայն հնարավոր տարբերակ է:

----------


## Sona

Այս հարցը սկի կասկածի տեղ չի թողնում, հաստատ խելք :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Չե՛, ոնց չեմ մտածում չեմ կարում կողմնոտոշվել: Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք: Միանշանակ երկուսն էլ միասին: 
> Եթե սիրահարվես մարդու խելքին, հաստատ որոշ ժամանակ հետո քեզ կթվա որ նա գեղեցիկ է:
> Եթե սիրահարվես մարդու տեսքին, կմտածես թե նա շատ խելացի է:


չէ համաձայն չեմ:
Եթե սիրահարվել ես , արդեն նշանակություն չունի , *ինքը* գեղեցիկ ա , խելօք ա …, մեկա , արդեն ֆսյո:
Իսկ , որ արդեն մտածում ես դրա մասին, ուրեմն կամ չես սիրահարվել , կամ էլ հիասթափության նշաններ են ի հայտ գալ :Think:  իս

----------


## Երվանդ

Իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ գեղեցկություն ու խելք, աղջիկը իր արտաքինի գոնե մի հատվածով :Smile:   պիտի քեզ գրավվի որ ցանկություն ունենաս հետագայում շփվելու հետը, ես սիրում եմ որ աղջիկը խելացի լինի, բայց եթե դաժէ աղջիկը խելացի չէ, էտ բացին ՄԻ ՏԵՂ կարա փոխարինի, կանացիությունը կամ առանձնահատուկ բնավորությունն ունենալը, իսկ եթե տղեն խելացի չեղավ ոչ մի փրկություն չկա :Smile:  , չէ կա փողը, բայց էտել ոչ բոլորի մոտա անցնում նենց որ, ավելի լավա չխելացի աղջիկ լինել քան տղա :Smile:

----------

Empty`Tears (15.12.2010)

----------


## Մարիաննա

Խելացի կինը  իր խելքով չի կարող հասնել նրան, ինչին կարող է հասնել գեղեցկուհին՝  միայն իր գեղեցկությամբ:

----------


## ivy

> Խելացի կինը  իր խելքով չի կարող հասնել նրան, ինչին կարող է հասնել գեղեցկուհին՝  միայն իր գեղեցկությամբ:


Դա շատ հայտնի բաժակաճառ է, բայց շարունակությունը չես գրել.

Умная женщина никогда не добьется умом того, чего может добиться красавица только своей красотой.

*Выпьем же за красивых женщин, которые всего в жизни добиваются своим умом!*

 :Tongue:

----------


## Grieg

Գեղեցություն և խելք, խելքը շատ սւբյկտիվ է օրինակ մարմնավաճառները կարող են պնդել որ նրանք խելոք են քանի որ աշխատում են մեծ գումարներ և ուրիշ կանանց համեմատ ավելի բարվոք կյանք կարող են վարել, կամ օրինակ աղջիկը կարղ է մտածի որ ինքը խելոք է երբ հասնում է ինչ որ նպատակի սուտ խոսելու շնորհիվ..  մի խոսքով թե գեղեկեցկությունը թե խելքը իրական արժեքների համեմատ  ոչինչ են։

----------


## Herates

> մի խոսքով թե գեղեկեցկությունը թե խելքը իրական արժեքների համեմատ ոչինչ են։


իսկ ինչն եք Դուք համարում կյանքի իրական արժեքներ???

----------


## Apsara

լավ զվարճալի թեմա է, 
Գեղեցկություն թե խելք…հմ :Think: 
սերը աթարին էլա կպնում: :LOL: 

իսկ եթե լուրջ համ մեկը համ մյուսը կարելի է ձեռք բերել, բայց ասենք եթե գեղեցկությունը մնայուն արժեք չի, ապա խելքը,  գեղեցկությանը համեմատած, մնայուն արժեք է: Ասենք ինչքան էլ տեսքով ու գեղեցիկ կին կամ տղամարդ ընտրես որպես ամուսին, մի օր թե դու թե նա կծերանաք: Իսկ խելացի կողակցի հետ թե երիտասարդ թե ծերության տարիներին կարելի է բազմապիսի զրուցներ վարել, և անվերջ բացահայտել տվյալ մարդուն: Իհարկե ինձ համար այս երկու հատկանիշերից ոչ ոք առաջին տեղում չէ, ես կնախնտրեմ հոգեպես զարգացած մարդ, որը չունի սահմանափակ մտածելակերպ և ինձ հետ միասին նույն ուղղությամբ կնայի կյանքին :Love:

----------


## Herates

գիտեք, դժվար է դատել տվյալ դեպքում... ինչու չէ, կարելի ե համարել, որ գեղեցկությունն էլ է մնայուն արժեք... նայած թե որքան եք որոշել այն վայելել... մարդ կա որ միայն և միայ գեղեցկությամբ է ապրում, ու եթե նա ընտրել է մեկին, ուրեմն նրա եղած խելքով էլ է բավարարված....

----------


## Grieg

> իսկ ինչն եք Դուք համարում կյանքի իրական արժեքներ???


Այդ արժեքները դժվար է նկարագրել խոսքերով, իմ համար արժեք է օրինակ հոգու նրբությունը, ..
եթե պատկերացնենք մարդկանց ինչպես գույներ ապա այդ արժեքի բացակայության դեպքում զույգը երկգույն է լինում, ~ իսկ երբ լինում է նրբություն գույները ստանում են երանգներ և մարդկային զույգը ձուլվելով ստեղծում է ծիածան.. 
կամ եթե պատկերացնենք մարդկանց ինչպես ձայներ ~ ապա երբ զույգը չի ունենում նրբություն նա կարծես մի աղմուկ լինի ~ իսկ երբ կա հոգևոր նրբություն այն վերածվում է հնչեղ մեղեդի ~

այդ նրբությունը չես տեսնի, չես չափի, չես շոշափի, սակայն.. կզգաս այն ամբողջ հոգով , այն կսնի քեզ լցնելով բջջիջներտ անարատ սերով և անմար երջանկությամբ. դու կստանաս աստվածային շունչ աշխարհը կդառնա գունավոր~ լուսավոր, դու կզգաս արևի ամեն մի  շոյող ջերմ ճառագայթը .. կզգաս թե ինչպես է բնությունը քեզ բարևվում~ ինչպես են կենդանիները քեզ ժպտում,.կլսես ժայռերի երգը, կհիանաս ալիքների պարով..  և կճչաս գիտկացելով որ կյանքտ դարձել է մի քաղծր երազ.. դու կդառնաս ինքը կդառնա դու ~ իսկ միասին մի տիեզերք

----------


## Lapterik

Երբեք չեմ ուզենա էտ «թե»-ի առաջ կանգնեմ: Կամ լավը, կամ ոչ մեկը, ես տենց եմ սիրում ու ամեն հարցում, գրեթե ամեն հարցում: Ինչ վերաբերվում է գեղեցկություն, թե խելք, ապա երկուսն իրար հետ, մեկը առանց մյուսի չեմ ուզում: Հիմա կասեք երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում, լավ էլ լինում ա: Ով կուզենա շատ խելացի, բայց մեղմ ասած գեշոյի, ոչ մեկ: Չնայած ստեղ էլ գործում ա գեղեցկության չափանիշները, մեկի համար ես սիրուն եմ, մյուսի համար անտանելի: Էդոյի ասածի հետ էլ եմ համաձայն, որ սիրահարվում ես, էլ աչքիդ չի գալիս սիրունա, գեշա, բայց դե...Լավ էտ լրիվ մի կողմ, մի քիչ էլ Ձեր էրեխեքի մասին մտածեք ինչ կլինի, մի քիշ հաշվարկը հեչ չի խանգարի:

----------


## gayane70

Միանշանակ երկուսն ել կարևոր են.սակայն չեմ  կարծում  որ որևե  մեկը  կուզենա իր  կողքին   տեսնի անխելք  գեղեցկուհու  կամ գեղեցիկի , որը հենց  բերանը   բացի  բոլորը  փախչեն: :LOL:  :Angry2:

----------


## Herates

Կարծում եմ մենք սկսել ենք արդեն մեկ այլ թեմա քննարկել "որն է գեղեցիկը" թեմայով, իսկ հատկապես գեղեցկություն թե խելք, մեր իրականությունում երկու հասկացություններիվրա այնքան շատ գործոններ են ազդում, որ ուղղակի անհնար է միանգամայն սպառիչ պատասխան տալ...  :Nono: 
Ինչ ասեմ, եղեք խելացի գեղեցկությունը գնահատելու հարցում և գեղեցկացրեք ձեձ նաև ձեր խելացիությամբ... :Hands Up:

----------


## Ծով

:LOL: ...Իսկ ի՞նչ, չի՞ պատահում, որ հանդիպում եք մեկին՝ բավականին խելացի ու նաև գեղեցիկ, բայց արի ու տես, որ ուզում ես փախչել թե՛ խելքից, թե՛ տեսքից...
Բնավորություն, ժողովու՛րդ ջան, խառնվածք ու հոգի..այդքան բան, մնացածը՝ հեչ...
Հ.Գ. Բոլոր էրնեկները մի տեղ կարող են և լինել :Tongue:

----------

Ariadna (14.12.2010), Empty`Tears (15.12.2010), Quyr Qery (19.12.2010), Ribelle (20.12.2010), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Կաթիլ (14.12.2010), Մանուլ (14.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2010), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

իսկ չի լինում,որ այս երկու հատկանիշները լինեն միաժամանակ:Դե,պարզ է,լիարժեք հազիվ թե լինի,բայց ինձ թվում է հնարավոր է,լինել գեղեցիկ /կամ գոնե խնամված/ և խելացի

----------

Jarre (16.12.2010)

----------


## Rozet

Գեղեցկություն ասածը շատ հարաբերական և նաև հաճելի երևույթ է, բայց երբեմն տեսնում ես շատ գեղեցիկ արտաքին, հմայվում, տարվում, ու երբ ներթափանցում ես հոգին , դատարկությունից զատ ոչինչ չես տեսնում: Նույն վայրկյանին կորում է նաև թվացյալ գեղեցկությունը, աչքերի դատարկությունը փչացնում է ամեն ինչ: չեմ կարծում, որ խելացի, հոգով հարուստ մարդը տգեղ լինի: Եթե բնությունը նրան չի շնորհել արտաքին գեղեցկություն, ապա նա ինքը  կարող է խնամքով ու  շատ այլ միջոցներով դառնալ հաճելի ու հմայիչ, բայց նա բացի այդ ամենից կունենա նաև լեցուն ու խոսուն աչքեր, որոնք շատ ավելի կարևոր են: 
նաև կա էսպիսի մի բան- ոչ բոլոր գեղեցիկներն են հմայիչ: Կարծում եմ հմայքը շատ ավելի կարևոր է գեղեցկությունից:

----------

Benadad (19.12.2010), Nimra (05.12.2012), ՆանՍ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Միանշանակ պատասխանելն անհնար ա, որովհետև թեման չի մասնավորեցնում՝ ինչի համար, ինչ ժամանակով, ինչ նպատակով/տրամադրվածությամբ և այլն: Եթե որոշեմ հաճելի ինտելեկտուալ ժամանց անցկացնել՝ հետաքրքիր զրուցելով, թեթև բանավիճելով, կատակելով և այլն, ապա, բնականաբար, կնախընտրեմ կողքիս տեսնել էնպիսի աղջկա, ով հիմնականում համապատասխանում ա «զարգացած ու հետաքրքիր մարդ» հասկացության վերաբերյալ ունեցած իմ պատկերացումներին, իսկ ոտքերի երկարությունն ու դեկոլտեի խորությունը կլինեն ցանկալի, բայց ոչ անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ (հաճախ նույնիսկ խանգարող): Իսկ եթե որոշեմ էլի ժամանակ անցկացնել, սակայն արդեն ոչ այնքան ինտելեկտուալ, պոլեմիկ, ջրիկ կամ նոստալգիկ (և այլն  :Jpit: ) նկատառումներով, այլ բացառապես անսալով սեփական լիբիդոյիս կանչին ))), ապա վերոհիշյալ դեկոլտեն և այլ բարեմասնությունները կմղվեն առաջին պլան, իսկ բանավիճելու ու խելացի մտքեր արտահայտելու կարողությունը՝ ութերորդ. երբ վերջապես գա զրուցելու ժամանակը, ես վաղու՜ց արդեն քնած կլինեմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (15.12.2010), Moonwalker (15.12.2010), Ungrateful (15.12.2010), VisTolog (19.12.2010), Դարք (14.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանշանակ պատասխանելն անհնար ա, որովհետև թեման չի մասնավորեցնում՝ ինչի համար, ինչ ժամանակով, ինչ նպատակով/տրամադրվածությամբ և այլն: Եթե որոշեմ հաճելի ինտելեկտուալ ժամանց անցկացնել՝ հետաքրքիր զրուցելով, թեթև բանավիճելով, կատակելով և այլն, ապա, բնականաբար, կնախընտրեմ կողքիս տեսնել էնպիսի աղջկա, ով հիմնականում համապատասխանում ա «զարգացած ու հետաքրքիր մարդ» հասկացության վերաբերյալ ունեցած իմ պատկերացումներին, իսկ ոտքերի երկարությունն ու դեկոլտեի խորությունը կլինեն ցանկալի, բայց ոչ անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ (հաճախ նույնիսկ խանգարող): Իսկ եթե որոշեմ էլի ժամանակ անցկացնել, սակայն արդեն ոչ այնքան ինտելեկտուալ, պոլեմիկ, ջրիկ կամ նոստալգիկ (և այլն ) նկատառումներով, այլ բացառապես անսալով սեփական լիբիդոյիս կանչին ))), ապա վերոհիշյալ դեկոլտեն և այլ բարեմասնությունները կմղվեն առաջին պլան, իսկ բանավիճելու ու խելացի մտքեր արտահայտելու կարողությունը՝ ութերորդ. երբ վերջապես գա զրուցելու ժամանակը, ես վաղու՜ց արդեն քնած կլինեմ :


Որպես կանոն, բոլոր տղամարդիկ վաղու˜ց արդեն քնած են լինում, երբ գալիս ա զրուցելու ժամանակը:  :LOL:  Ավելին՝ սովորաբար լիբիդոյի կանչից բացի ուրիշ կանչեր չեն էլ լսում:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.12.2010), Հայկօ (16.12.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Որպես կանոն, բոլոր տղամարդիկ վաղու˜ց արդեն քնած են լինում, երբ գալիս ա զրուցելու ժամանակը:  Ավելին՝ սովորաբար լիբիդոյի կանչից բացի ուրիշ կանչեր չեն էլ լսում:


Հետաքրքիր զրուցեք՝ չքնենք  :Beee: : Համ էլ ավելի լավ ա զրույցից առաջ քնեմ, քան թե զրույցի ժամանակ ինքնասպան լինեմ  :LOL: :

Ուրիշ կանչ էլ կա՞  :Xeloq: :

----------

Ungrateful (16.12.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր զրուցեք՝ չքնենք : Համ էլ ավելի լավ ա զրույցից առաջ քնեմ, քան թե զրույցի ժամանակ ինքնասպան լինեմ :
> 
> Ուրիշ կանչ էլ կա՞ :


Դուք հետաքրքիր զրուցողի հետևից վազեք, տեսեք՝ կքնեք, թե չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Լավ է գեղեցիկ լինել...Իհարկե 2ը միաժամանակ ավելի լավ է....բայց եթե ընտրություն, ապա գեղեցկությունը,,,, քանզի մինչ խելքը մտածի ինչ անել,,,գեղեցկությունն արդեն արած կլինի..... :Blush: ..իսկ առհասարակ տղաների մեծամասնությունը վախենում է խելացի աղջիկներից.....

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Բնականաբար խելք: Խելք ունենաս, փող էլ կունենաս, պլաստիկ վիրահատությունն էլ կանես: :Jpit:

----------

Benadad (19.12.2010), Freeman (05.12.2012), keyboard (06.12.2012), Moonwalker (19.12.2010), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Հայուհի (20.12.2010)

----------


## ~Anna~

Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, հենց ռուսերեն էլ գրեմ...Красивая женщина не может быть глупой, потому что умная женщина нe позволит себе быть не красивой!!! Դե որոշ դեպքերում :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Lianik (20.12.2010), Ribelle (20.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

> Ռուսերեն մի խոսք կա, հենց ռուսերեն էլ գրեմ...Красивая женщина не может быть глупой, потому что умная женщина нe позволит себе быть не красивой!!! Դե որոշ դեպքերում


Իմ կարծիքով շաաատ սխալ խոսքեր են:Օրինակ իմ շրջապատի աղջիկների մեծ մասը գեղեցիկ են ,բաաաայց ինչպես ասում էր ռուսերենի ուսուցչուհիս 
 красивая тупица

----------


## Tianshi

Եթե մարդը իսկապես խելացի է, ուրեմն հաստատ ինքն իրեն տգեղ չի թողնի,  իրեն կհետևի: խելքը ինքնին գեղեցկություն է, բայց դե այս երկուսը իհարկե ավելի շատ ողջունելի են միասնության ներդաշնակության մեջ :Smile:

----------

Lianik (20.12.2010), Meme (04.01.2011), V!k (21.12.2010), Անտիգոնե (20.12.2010), Արամ (20.12.2010)

----------


## Ամմէ

Բոլոր տղաներն էլ ասում են, թե կապ չունի գեղեցկությունը և այլն, բայց որ մի դեբիլ, բայց գեղեցկուհի է հայտնվում պարզ է,որ տղամարդու խելքը հետ է գնում: Ու հանկարծ չասեք թե սուտ ա, մեկա ա չեմ հավատա: :LOL:

----------

Malxas (10.12.2012), ՆանՍ (12.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բոլոր տղաներն էլ ասում են, թե կապ չունի գեղեցկությունը


Մեկը ես նման բան չեմ ասում  :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (10.12.2012), keyboard (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Արէա (05.12.2012), Հայկօ (10.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Լավ ա ջանմ: Սիրունը լավ ա  :Smile: 

Հիմա աղջիկները ինձ հում հում կուտեն, բայց էն որ մի խոսք կա տղամարդկանց մասին է, էն որ ասում ա տղամարդը կապիկից մի քիչ սիրուն լինի լավ ա, դրա նման մի բան էլ կարելի ա կնոջ մասին հորինել, խելքի առումով: Կարևորը սիրուն լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2012), Ingrid (10.12.2012), keyboard (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Մինա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Լավ ա ջանմ: Սիրունը լավ ա 
> 
> Հիմա աղջիկները ինձ հում հում կուտեն, բայց էն որ մի խոսք կա տղամարդկանց մասին է, էն որ ասում ա տղամարդը կապիկից մի քիչ սիրուն լինի լավ ա, դրա նման մի բան էլ կարելի ա կնոջ մասին հորինել, խելքի առումով: Կարևորը սիրուն լինի


 :LOL:  չգիտեմ էլ համաձայնվեմ ,թե չէ՞ :Xeloq: : Բայց քո  գրառումը իմ իմ դուրը եկավ:

----------

Արէա (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Լավ ա ջանմ: Սիրունը լավ ա 
> 
> Հիմա աղջիկները ինձ հում հում կուտեն, բայց էն որ մի խոսք կա տղամարդկանց մասին է, էն որ ասում ա տղամարդը կապիկից մի քիչ սիրուն լինի լավ ա, դրա նման մի բան էլ կարելի ա կնոջ մասին հորինել, խելքի առումով: Կարևորը սիրուն լինի


 :LOL:  չգիտեմ էլ համաձայնվեմ ,թե չէ՞ :Xeloq: : Բայց քո  գրառումը իմ իմ դուրը եկավ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Լավ ա ջանմ: Սիրունը լավ ա


համ էլ շատ բան իմանա՝ շուտ կծերանա  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (06.12.2012), Արէա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Valentina

Մի քանի գրառում կարդացի, ասեցի ես էլ արտահայտվեմ:



> *Գեղեցկությո՞ւն, թե՞ խելք… Ասում են, թե հայ տղաները գերադասում են իրենց կողքին տեսնել գեղեցիկ, բայց ոչ խելացի աղջկա…*


Հիմնականում տղաները հոգու խորքում վախ ունեն, հանկարծ իրենց կողքի աղջիկը չգերազանցի խելքով:
Գեղեցկությունն իհարկե առաջինն ա գրավում, բայց երբեմն մի քանի բառ փոխանակելուց հետո հիասթափություն ա լինում արտաքինի ու խելքի անհամապատսխանությանից: 
Եկածիրինը ձեզ օրինակ  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (06.12.2012), Ingrid (10.12.2012), keyboard (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Նիկեա (06.12.2012)

----------


## keyboard

Մե բան էլ ես ասեմ, ռազ ուժ դելո դաշլո  :Smile: 

Եթե խոսքը աղջիկների մասին ա, ապա *չ*սիրուն աղջիկ չի լում, բոլոր աղջիկներն ու կանայք էլ սիրունագեղեցիկալավն են:
Երևի 99% դեպքերում գրավողը գեղեցկությունն ա, բայց անձնական փորձից ասեմ Աստված հեռու պահի սիրուն-տուպոյներից, դրանցից վտանգավոր բան չկա:
Երբեմն լինում են արտաքնապես ոչ իդեալական աղջիկներ, բայց 2 բառ հետները խոսում ես քեֆդ բերում են, էն որ ասում են աստղով ա, այ էդ աստղն ա բռնում ու շփումը հաճուք ա դառնում, ոչ թե ժամին ես նայում, թե երբ պտի ճամփես պրծնես:

----------

Arpine (06.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Valentina (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (17.12.2012), Մինա (06.12.2012), Նիկեա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով աղջկա դոդությունը հաճելի մռութիկով մի կերպ կուտվի,բայց տղամարդունը `ոչ մի կերպ: :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Ամմէ (17.12.2012), Արէա (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Երբեմն լինում են արտաքնապես ոչ իդեալական աղջիկներ, բայց 2 բառ հետները խոսում ես քեֆդ բերում են, էն որ ասում են աստղով ա, այ էդ աստղն ա բռնում ու շփումը հաճուք ա դառնում, ոչ թե ժամին ես նայում, թե երբ պտի ճամփես պրծնես:


Մենակ շփվելը հո չի *Keyboard* ջան: Շփվես, շփվես, բայց ուրիշ բաներ էլ պտի անես չէ՞  :Jpit: 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ, կյանքում չեմ հանդիպել խելացի, բայց տգեղ աղջկա, խելացի աղջիկը կարողանում ա գեղեցկացնի իրեն  :Wink: 
Ու մի բան էլ, խելացի տղամարդու կողքին կինն ուղղակի շանսեր չունի շարունակելու հիմար լինելը  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (07.12.2012), Ingrid (10.12.2012), Malxas (10.12.2012), Mephistopheles (06.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (06.12.2012), Մինա (06.12.2012), Նիկեա (06.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ, կյանքում չեմ հանդիպել խելացի, բայց տգեղ աղջկա, խելացի աղջիկը կարողանում ա գեղեցկացնի իրեն


Իսկ ես շատ եմ հանդիպել: Երբ սաղ տեղն է, մենակ տեսքն է պակասում  :Sad:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էն: Մարդ պիտի բախտ ունենա:

----------

Ariadna (11.12.2012), Freeman (10.12.2012), Malxas (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (11.12.2012), Մինա (10.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (11.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մտա թեմա, որ գրեմ` ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էն...
Տրիբուն  :Friends:   :Jpit: :

----------

Տրիբուն (11.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սիրուն աղջիկները խելոք չեն լինում… վարյանտ չկա, իսկ խելոքներն էլ միշտ գեշո են լինում… կարա լինի մաքսիմում խելացի ու նենց-ոչինչ, բայց էդքամից ավել ես չեմ հանդիպել…

Սիրուն աղջիկներն իրանց ուզածին առանց խելքի էլ կարան հասնեն, իսկ գեշերն առանց սիրունության… բայց ասեմ որ գեշոները հաստատ գեղեցկության մրցույթին չեն հաղթի ինչքամ էլ խելոք ըլնեն… բայց սիրունների առանց պրոբլեմի կարան ինստիտուտն ավարտեն…

----------

One_Way_Ticket (11.12.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով աղջկա դոդությունը հաճելի մռութիկով մի կերպ կուտվի,բայց տղամարդունը `ոչ մի կերպ:


տղամարդունն էլ՝ ատլետիկ կազմվածքի հետ կուտվի  :Sulel:  մեկ կամ երկու անգամ հաստատ կուտվի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> տղամարդունն էլ՝ ատլետիկ կազմվածքի հետ կուտվի  մեկ կամ երկու անգամ հաստատ կուտվի


Նեա  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (11.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

OK, հիմա աղջիկներ ինձ ճիշտն ասեք. ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի դուր գալիս "ի՜նչ սիրուն սեքսի աղջինկ ա"-ն թե՞ "ի՜նչ խելացի աղջիկ ա"-ն…

ասեմ մի բան… եթե սիրությունն են շեշտում ուրեմն հաստատ խելքդ չեն նկատել կամ էլ խելքն աննշան ա… իսկ եթե երկրորդն են ասում ուրմն հաստատ գեշ ես, գեշո չէ է՞, ԳԵՇ… կամ եթե ասում են հոգով շատ լավն ա ուրեմն վրից բանի պետք չի…

երկուսը միասին չի լինում… հնարավոր չի… մենակ մի կին կա որի համար դա կարելի ա ասել…

----------


## kivera

Էդ ինչ չափանիշներով ա ասված՝ երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում, օրինակ ես ինձ համարում եմ գեղեցիկ (գոնե էս դարի չափանիշներով. ռենեսանսի ժամանակ չէի նայվի) ու խելացի... էդ ուրիշ բան թե հիմա կմտածեք մի քիչ էլ մեծամիտ, բայց էդ երկու երնեկի հետ ոչինչ անել չեմ կարողՃՃՃ կամ էլ հայտնի վարկածով կասեք ոչ էն ես, ոչ էն՞՞՞  :LOL:

----------

Մինա (12.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ ասեմ, որ հազիվ թե մեկը բացարձակ հայտարարի, որ գեղեցկությունն իր համար կարևոր չի, ի վերջո առաջնային տպավորությունը հենց արտաքիննա ստեղծում, էդ աչք շոյումից հետո բացարձակ համարժեքա ինտելեկտ շոյելը, գեղեցկություն ասվածը մի ամբողջություն ա տեսքի, խելքի ու պահվածքի:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ինչ չափանիշներով ա ասված՝ երկու երնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում, օրինակ ես ինձ համարում եմ *գեղեցիկ* (գոնե էս դարի չափանիշներով. ռենեսանսի ժամանակ չէի նայվի) *ու խելացի*... էդ ուրիշ բան թե հիմա կմտածեք մի քիչ էլ մեծամիտ, բայց էդ երկու երնեկի հետ ոչինչ անել չեմ կարողՃՃՃ կամ էլ հայտնի վարկածով կասեք ոչ էն ես, ոչ էն՞՞՞


բան ասիր… բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ իրանց համարում են գեղեցի ու խելացի… ես տենց աղջիկ հլա չեմ տեսել, որ ասի ես խելոք եմ, բայց սիրուն չեմ, կամ ասի ես սիրուն եմ, բայց խելք չունեմ… 

հարցն էն ա թե դու ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ես ավելի շատ սիրում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բան ասիր… բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ իրանց համարում են գեղեցի ու խելացի…* ես տենց աղջիկ հլա չեմ տեսել, որ ասի ես խելոք եմ, բայց սիրուն չեմ*, կամ ասի ես սիրուն եմ, բայց խելք չունեմ… 
> 
> հարցն էն ա թե դու ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ես ավելի շատ սիրում…


Միշտ ինչ-որ բան առաջին անգամ ա լինում, չէ՞ Մեֆ  :Smile: 
Ես սիրուն չեմ, անգամ կասեի իսկի սիրուն չեմ, բայց խելացի եմ  :Smile:

----------

kivera (11.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Դե ես անդրադարձա «երկու երնեկին», ինչի կոմպլիմենտի մասին խոսք կա՞ր: 


> բան ասիր… բոլոր աղջիկներն էլ իրանց համարում են գեղեցի ու խելացի… ես տենց աղջիկ հլա չեմ տեսել, որ ասի ես խելոք եմ, բայց սիրուն չեմ, կամ ասի ես սիրուն եմ, բայց խելք չունեմ… 
> 
> հարցն էն ա թե դու ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ես ավելի շատ սիրում…

----------


## kivera

Էսօր նկատեցի, որ լիարժեք անդամ եմ, թույլ տուր քեզ Գալ ջան ասեմ, իհարկե ասածս կիսակատակ էր, բայց դե ավատարների տակ թաքնված մարդիկ էլ, օրինակ, սիրուն են, երբ կարդում ես նրանց խելացի մտքերը:  :Smile: 


> Միշտ ինչ-որ բան առաջին անգամ ա լինում, չէ՞ Մեֆ 
> Ես սիրուն չեմ, անգամ կասեի իսկի սիրուն չեմ, բայց խելացի եմ

----------

Գալաթեա (11.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միշտ ինչ-որ բան առաջին անգամ ա լինում, չէ՞ Մեֆ 
> Ես սիրուն չեմ, անգամ կասեի իսկի սիրուն չեմ, բայց խելացի եմ


…չանցավ… բառացի ամեն մարդ էլ կարա ասի… մարդու կյանքում ա "Միշտ ինչ-որ բան առաջին անգամ ա լինում", բայց մարդկության կյանքում, ոչ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

So… աղջիկեք… հիմա ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի սրտի մոտ… common…

----------


## kivera

գտա կոմպլիմենտի պահը... :Smile:   էս կոնտեքստում ամենա- կոմպլիմենտ-խոստովանությունը կարող ա լինել էս մի նախադասությունը. «Դու իմ միակն ես»: :LOL: 


> OK, հիմա աղջիկներ ինձ ճիշտն ասեք. ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի դուր գալիս "ի՜նչ սիրուն սեքսի աղջինկ ա"-ն թե՞ "ի՜նչ խելացի աղջիկ ա"-ն…
> 
> ասեմ մի բան… եթե սիրությունն են շեշտում ուրեմն հաստատ խելքդ չեն նկատել կամ էլ խելքն աննշան ա… իսկ եթե երկրորդն են ասում ուրմն հաստատ գեշ ես, գեշո չէ է՞, ԳԵՇ… կամ եթե ասում են հոգով շատ լավն ա ուրեմն վրից բանի պետք չի…
> 
> երկուսը միասին չի լինում… հնարավոր չի… մենակ մի կին կա որի համար դա կարելի ա ասել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> …չանցավ… բառացի ամեն մարդ էլ կարա ասի… մարդու կյանքում ա "Միշտ ինչ-որ բան առաջին անգամ ա լինում", բայց մարդկության կյանքում, ոչ…


Ի՞նչը չանցավ, Մեֆ: Ասում ես՝ չես տեսել աղջիկ, որ ասի սիրուն չեմ բայց խելացի եմ, ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ, որ իմ դեպքում տենց ա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչը չանցավ, Մեֆ: Ասում ես՝ չես տեսել աղջիկ, որ ասի սիրուն չեմ բայց խելացի եմ, ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ, որ իմ դեպքում տենց ա


ես էլ շատ բան կարամ ասեմ… լեզուն ոսկոր չունի… աղջիկները որոնք տենց բաներ են ասում հստակ գեղեցկության կոմպլիմենտի են սպասում…

----------


## Ruby Rue

> So… աղջիկեք… հիմա ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի սրտի մոտ… common…


Անկեղծ ասած, ես շատ եմ ուրախանում, որ ինձ ասում են օրինակ. էս թեորեմը շատ սիրուն ես ապացուցել :Love:  կամ ավելի ընդհանրական, որ խելացի եմ:
Բայց որ ասում են սիրուն ես, էս սրտիս մոտիկ չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև նույնիսկ ամենագեշ աղջիկներին են ասում <Վույ աման, ի՜նչ սիրունն ես>:
Ավելի լավ ա խելացի լինել, քան սիրուն... :LOL: 
Համ էլ էն ձեր ասած սիրուն աղջիկները, իրենց ժամանակի մեծ մասը ծախսում են շպարվելու, մազերը սարքելու ու նմանատիպ բաների վրա: Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ավելի սիրուն երևան, մինչդեռ խելացի աղջիկներն ավելի կարևոր բաներով են զզբաղվում: :Smile: 
Չիգիտեմ քո համար ո՞րն ա գեղեցկության չափանիշը, բայց ես գեղեցիկ ու խելացի աղջիկների հանդիպել եմ  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2012), kivera (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> So… աղջիկեք… հիմա ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի սրտի մոտ… common…


մինչև ամուսնությունը`  _"ի՜նչ սիրուն սեքսի աղջինկ ա"
_ամուսնությունից հետո` _"ի՜նչ խելացի աղջիկ ա"
_
չգիտեմ ինչու է այդպես  :Smile: 
բայց ես գիտեմ , որ և սիրուն եմ, և խելացի  :Love: :
p.s. ամեն ինչից մի քիչ- մի քիչ  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկեղծ ասած, ես շատ եմ ուրախանում, որ ինձ ասում են օրինակ. էս թեորեմը շատ սիրուն ես ապացուցել կամ ավելի ընդհանրական, որ խելացի եմ:
> Բայց որ ասում են սիրուն ես, էս սրտիս մոտիկ չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև նույնիսկ ամենագեշ աղջիկներին են ասում <Վույ աման, ի՜նչ սիրունն ես>:
> Ավելի լավ ա խելացի լինել, քան սիրուն...
> Համ էլ էն ձեր ասած սիրուն աղջիկները, իրենց ժամանակի մեծ մասը ծախսում են շպարվելու, մազերը սարքելու ու նմանատիպ բաների վրա: Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ անում են, որ ավելի սիրուն երևան, մինչդեռ խելացի աղջիկներն ավելի կարևոր բաներով են զզբաղվում:
> Չիգիտեմ քո համար ո՞րն ա գեղեցկության չափանիշը, *բայց ես գեղեցիկ ու խելացի աղջիկների հանդիպել եմ*


իսկ քեզ ասել ե՞ն որ համ էլ սուտասան ես… քեզ ասել են ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ ես, դու ասել ես "yeah right չե-մի-չէ գեղեցկուհի"… սովորաբար գեշոներին են խելքի կոմպլիմենտ անում… 

խոսքս տոնածառներին չի վերաբերվում… 

գիտեմ հանդիպել ես, բա մենք ինչի՞ չենք հանդիպում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես էլ շատ բան կարամ ասեմ… լեզուն ոսկոր չունի… աղջիկները որոնք տենց բաներ են ասում հստակ գեղեցկության կոմպլիմենտի են սպասում…


Ես շատ ե՞մ նման քո հանդիպած էն աղջիկներին, որոնք կոնպլիմենտի կսպասեին դրանով  :Smile:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> սովորաբար գեշոներին են խելքի կոմպլիմենտ անում…


Փաստորեն որ աղջկա խելքին կոմլիմենտ են անում, ուրեմն ինքը գե՞շ ա  :Shok:

----------

keyboard (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012), Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Փաստորեն որ աղջկա խելքին կոմլիմենտ են անում, ուրեմն ինքը գե՞շ ա


այ բալամ, մի խորացի Մեֆի մտքերի վրա, ամեն մարդ իր ա չափանիշներն ու գնահատականներն ունի: :Wink: 
դու էլ քո սեփական տեսակետների բազզան ստեղծի կենսափորձիդ ու զգացմունքներիդ հիման վրա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն որ աղջկա խելքին կոմլիմենտ են անում, ուրեմն ինքը գե՞շ ա


չէ… շատ սիրուն ա, բայց խելքն են տենում… բա ի՞նչ ա այ Rudy ջան… նամանավանդ որ կոմպլիմենտը գալիս ա տղամարդուց… երբ որ խելքդ որ շատ դժվար ա ու մի անգամից չի դրսևորվում առաջ ա անցնում տեսքիցդ որը միանշանակ ավելի հեշտ ա նկատելը, ուրեմն ամենաքիչը գեշո ես…

----------


## Ruby Rue

> այ բալամ, մի խորացի Մեֆի մտքերի վրա, ամեն մարդ իր ա չափանիշներն ու գնահատականներն ունի:
> դու էլ քո սեփական տեսակետների բազզան ստեղծի կենսափորձիդ ու զգացմունքներիդ հիման վրա


Խորանալը չեմ խորանում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ տրամաբանությունը հասկանալ... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ բալամ, մի խորացի Մեֆի մտքերի վրա, *ամեն մարդ իր ա չափանիշներն ու գնահատականներն ունի*:
> դու էլ քո սեփական տեսակետների բազզան ստեղծի կենսափորձիդ ու զգացմունքներիդ հիման վրա


հա բայց կա նաև ընդհանուր չափանիչ, չէ՞… վերջիվերջո մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը հենց էդ ընդհանուր չափանիշների վրա ա հիմնվում…

----------


## Nimra

> Խորանալը չեմ խորանում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ տրամաբանությունը հասկանալ...


դու ավելի հեշտությամբ Վիետի թեորեման կապացուցես, քան Մեֆի տրամաբամությունը կհասկանաս :Wink: 


ներող Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի կարճ ժամանակահատվվածում էդ կարծիքին եմ եկել :Smile:

----------


## Nimra

> հա բայց կա նաև ընդհանուր չափանիչ, չէ՞… վերջիվերջո մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը հենց էդ ընդհանուր չափանիշների վրա ա հիմնվում…


մարդկային քաղաքակրթությանը պատկանող առանձին խմբեր կարող են համախմբվել նույն տեսակետի շուրջը , բայց բոլորի համար համընդհանուրը ստեղծելը և սխալ է, և ոչ անհրաժեշտ՚:

----------

keyboard (12.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, շատ ես առաջ ընկել: Հլը սկզբի համար սահմանի գեղեցկություն ու խելք հասկացությունները, հետո տեսնենք, աղջիկների մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ (նույն կերպ տղերքի մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ):

Իմ չափանիշներով, էն ինչ ես եմ գեղեցիկ համարում, ու էն ինչ ես եմ խելոք համարում, իրանք լավ էլ համատեղելի լինում են ու լիքը աղջիկներ կան, որ համ սիրուն են, համ էլ խելոք:

Ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էս դեպքում գեղեցիկ ասելով ավելի ինչ-որ ուծյուպուծյատիպ աղջիկների ես պատկերացնում, ում սաղ ուշքն ու միտքը մազերի գույնը, շպարը, հագուստը, կազմվածքը ու տենց բաներն են, ու դրանից էն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում, խելոք ասելով հասկանում ես ակնոցներով, պզուկները դեմքին, ամբողջ օրը գրադարանում նստած կինոյի ինչ-որ պերսոնաժի: Այսինքն միայն ծայրահեղ բևեռներն ես դիտարկում: Կամ էլ ուղղակի տժժում ես թեմայում, չիդեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2012), erexa (12.12.2012), keyboard (12.12.2012), Nimra (12.12.2012), Quyr Qery (12.12.2012), Ruby Rue (12.12.2012), Yevuk (12.12.2012), Հայկօ (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012), Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> չէ… շատ սիրուն ա, բայց խելքն են տենում… բա ի՞նչ ա այ Rudy ջան… նամանավանդ որ կոմպլիմենտը գալիս ա տղամարդուց… երբ որ խելքդ որ շատ դժվար ա ու մի անգամից չի դրսևորվում առաջ ա անցնում տեսքիցդ որը միանշանակ ավելի հեշտ ա նկատելը, ուրեմն ամենաքիչը գեշո ես…


Ավելի լավ ա գեշո համարվեմ, քան տուպոյ  :LOL: 
Եթե տվյալ պարագայում խելքն ա գովեստի արժանանում, էդ չի նշանակում որ աղջիկը տգեղ ա: Ուղղակի խելքն ավելի արտահայտված ա:
Չնայած կոմպլիմենտներ ստանալը հաճախ կախված ա նրանից, թե մարդ ինչ ա ուզում լսել:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Անունիս Rudy տարբերակը ինձ դուր եկավ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մարդկային քաղաքակրթությանը պատկանող առանձին խմբեր կարող են համախմբվել նույն տեսակետի շուրջը , բայց բոլորի համար համընդհանուրը ստեղծելը և սխալ է, և ոչ անհրաժեշտ՚:


անհրաժեշտության հարցը չի ու դրանք չեն ստեղծվում, դրանք առաջանում են… կան, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր կազմակերպված հասարակություն առաջին հերթին հենց ընդհանուր հասկացությունների ու արժեքների վրա ա հիմնվում… իհարկե կան նաև հակընթաց տեսակետներ, բայց դրանք գոյություն չեն կարող ունենալ եթե չլինի ընդհանուրը… ինչի՞ն պտի հակառակվես… 

իսկ առանձին խմբերը դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք իրար հետ առնչություն չունեն և չունեն ընդհանուր հասկացություններ… լավ էլ ունեն, հակառակ դեպքում խաղաղ չէին գոյակցի…

----------


## Ruby Rue

> դու ավելի հեշտությամբ Վիետի թեորեման կապացուցես, քան Մեֆի տրամաբամությունը կհասկանաս


Ուր էր թե ամեն ինչ Վիետի թեորեմի պես պարզ ու հասարակ լիներ  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (12.12.2012), Nimra (12.12.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> անհրաժեշտության հարցը չի ու դրանք չեն ստեղծվում, դրանք առաջանում են… կան, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր կազմակերպված հասարակություն առաջին հերթին հենց ընդհանուր հասկացությունների ու արժեքների վրա ա հիմնվում… իհարկե կան նաև հակընթաց տեսակետներ, բայց դրանք գոյություն չեն կարող ունենալ եթե չլինի ընդհանուրը… ինչի՞ն պտի հակառակվես… 
> 
> իսկ առանձին խմբերը դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք իրար հետ առնչություն չունեն և չունեն ընդհանուր հասկացություններ… լավ էլ ունեն, հակառակ դեպքում խաղաղ չէին գոյակցի…


դե բնական ա , որ գեղեցկության ու խելքի շուրջ բանակցելով հաստատ պատերազմներ չէին սկսվի  :Smile: 
շատ հաճախ տարբերություններն են տանում առաջընթացի ու զարգացման, իսկ քո տեսակետներում ոնց տեսնում ես գրեթե համախոհ չունես, էդ դեպքում ում ես ստիպում , որ քո տեսակետը վերցրել ես ինչ-որ տեղ ընդհանուր համարվող բազզայից? :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Մեֆ, շատ ես առաջ ընկել: Հլը սկզբի համար սահմանի գեղեցկություն ու խելք հասկացությունները, հետո տեսնենք, աղջիկների մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ (նույն կերպ տղերքի մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ):


Չգիտեմ, Մեֆը ինչ նկատի ունի, բայց ես ինքս էլ եմ նկատել, որ ինձ ծանոթ աղջիկների մեջ գեղեցիկը (ըստ իմ ճաշակի) ու խելացին (էն, որ տրամաբանությունը լավ է աշխատում) հազվադեպ են համատեղվում։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կոմպլիմենտին, ես նկատել եմ, որ ավելի հաճելի է էն կոմպլիմենտը, որից քիչ ես լսել։ Ասենք, գեղեցիկ աղջիկները "դու շատ գեղեցիկ ես" կոմպլիմենտը բավական անտարբեր են ընդունում, և այլն։

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, բայց հասկանում ես, որ սրանից հետո ակումբում ում կոմպլիմենտ անես, վիրավորվելու ա: Ասենք ասես «Էս ի՜նչ խելոք ես», ասելու ա «գեշը տատդ ա», ասես «էս ի՜նչ սիրուն ես», ասելու ա «տուպոյը տատդ ա»  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (12.12.2012), Nimra (12.12.2012), Quyr Qery (12.12.2012), Հայկօ (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012), Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

> Մեֆ, բայց հասկանում ես, որ սրանից հետո ակումբում ում կոմպլիմենտ անես, վիրավորվելու ա: Ասենք ասես «Էս ի՜նչ խելոք ես», ասելու ա «գեշը տատդ ա», ասես «էս ի՜նչ սիրուն ես», ասելու ա «տուպոյը տատդ ա»


Եթե իհարկե էն միակը ակումբում չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, շատ ես առաջ ընկել: Հլը սկզբի համար սահմանի գեղեցկություն ու խելք հասկացությունները, հետո տեսնենք, աղջիկների մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ (նույն կերպ տղերքի մոտ համատեղ լինու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ):


ինձ թվում ա պտի էդ պահանջը ներկայացնենք թեման բացողին, բայց քանի որ կարծես բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ինկատի ունենք դրա համար էլ թեման կա, չէ՞… 




> *Իմ չափանիշներով, էն ինչ ես եմ գեղեցիկ համարում, ու էն ինչ ես եմ խելոք համարում, իրանք լավ էլ համատեղելի լինում են ու լիքը աղջիկներ կան, որ համ սիրուն են, համ էլ խելոք:*


բոլոր ամուսնացած մարդիկ էլ էս նույն բանն են ասում… մանավանդ նոր ամուսնացածները… բայց տարիները որ անցնում ա, էդ նույն բանը արդեն որպես սուտ են ասում…




> Ինձ թվում ա, որ դու էս դեպքում գեղեցիկ ասելով ավելի ինչ-որ *ուծյուպուծյատիպ* աղջիկների ես պատկերացնում, ում սաղ ուշքն ու միտքը մազերի գույնը, շպարը, հագուստը, կազմվածքը ու տենց բաներն են, ու դրանից էն կողմ բան չեն տեսնում, խելոք ասելով հասկանում ես ակնոցներով, պզուկները դեմքին, ամբողջ օրը գրադարանում նստած կինոյի ինչ-որ պերսոնաժի: Այսինքն միայն ծայրահեղ բևեռներն ես դիտարկում: Կամ էլ ուղղակի տժժում ես թեմայում, չիդեմ:
> 
> ինձ թվում ա պտի էդ պահանջը ներկայացնենք թեման բացողին, բայց քանի որ կարծես բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ինկատի ունենք դրա համար էլ թեման կա, չէ՞…


Չուկ, քանի՞ հատ աղջիկ ես տեսել ում սաղ ուշքն ու միտքը մազերի գույնը, հագուստը, կազմվածքը ու տենց բաներն չեն… ցանկացած աղջիկ որ մտնում ա խանութ մի հատ կոշիկ առնելու, դա արդեն մինիմում 24 ժամանոց ակցիա ա… պռի տոմ հետո մի 2 ժամ էլ քեզ են ցույց տալու, որ ասես ինչ սիրուն ա… խանութների նախագծերը որ անում են հենց էդ ֆակտորն են հաշվի առնում… 

…կամ էլ որ ասում են "համ խելացի ա համ էլ սիրուն" նշանակում ա իրա սիրության համեմատ ահագին խելոք ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց հասկանում ես, որ սրանից հետո ակումբում ում կոմպլիմենտ անես, վիրավորվելու ա: Ասենք ասես «Էս ի՜նչ խելոք ես», ասելու ա «գեշը տատդ ա», ասես «էս ի՜նչ սիրուն ես», ասելու ա «տուպոյը տատդ ա»


խի Մեֆն ու՞մ ա կոմպլիմենտ անու՞մ որ

----------


## Chuk

Մեֆ, կարևորը չտված հարցիս պատասխանը ստացա  :Smile:  Տժժում ես թեմայում:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարևորը չտված հարցիս պատասխանը ստացա  Տժժում ես թեմայում:


եթե խորը մտածես, չէ…

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ թվում ա պտի էդ պահանջը ներկայացնենք թեման բացողին, բայց քանի որ կարծես բոլորս էլ նույն բանն ինկատի ունենք դրա համար էլ թեման կա, չէ՞


Զուտ էս հատվածին արձագանքեմ: Իհարկե սխալ է իրավունք վերապահել պատասխանել թեման ստեղծողի փոխարեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում:
Թեման ստեղծողը չէր ծայրահեղացրել ու հարցը բերել նրան, որ կամ խելոք ես ու գեշ, կամ անխելք ու սիրուն:
Այլ ընդամենը հարցրել էր, թե ում համար որ հատկանիշն ա ավելի կարևոր: Որովհետև ամեն մեկս էլ ունենք երկու հասկացությունների հետ կապված մեր պատկերացումները: Ու ամեն մեկս էլ, տղերքի անունից խոսեմ, աղջկա հանդիպելիս գնահատում ենք թե արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, թե խելքը: Ու տարբեր «սանդղակներով դասակարգում»: Նույն աղջիկը կարող ա մեկի համար սիրուն լինի, մյուսի համար գեշի, մեկի չափանիշով խելոք, մյուսինով չէ: Բայց հարցը էսպիսին էր, թե ով որ հատկանիշն է առավել գնահատում: Ծայրահեղացում, կրկնում եմ, չկար: Չէր վերցվել երկու արկղ ու աղջիկների մի մասին լցրել մեկում, մյուս մասին՝ մյուսում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զուտ էս հատվածին արձագանքեմ: Իհարկե սխալ է իրավունք վերապահել պատասխանել թեման ստեղծողի փոխարեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում:
> Թեման ստեղծողը չէր ծայրահեղացրել ու հարցը բերել նրան, որ կամ խելոք ես ու գեշ, կամ անխելք ու սիրուն:
> *Այլ ընդամենը հարցրել էր, թե ում համար որ հատկանիշն ա ավելի կարևոր:* Որովհետև ամեն մեկս էլ ունենք երկու հասկացությունների հետ կապված մեր պատկերացումները: Ու ամեն մեկս էլ, տղերքի անունից խոսեմ, աղջկա հանդիպելիս գնահատում ենք թե արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, թե խելքը: Ու տարբեր «սանդղակներով դասակարգում»: Նույն աղջիկը կարող ա մեկի համար սիրուն լինի, մյուսի համար գեշի, մեկի չափանիշով խելոք, մյուսինով չէ: Բայց հարցը էսպիսին էր, թե ով որ հատկանիշն է առավել գնահատում: Ծայրահեղացում, կրկնում եմ, չկար: Չէր վերցվել երկու արկղ ու աղջիկների մի մասին լցրել մեկում, մյուս մասին՝ մյուսում:


Չէ Չուկ… բոլորն էլ սիրում են խելացի և գեղեցիկ մարդկանց… մի փիլիսոփայի… քանի՞ հոգի գիտես որ կասի ես սիրում եմ գեշ, բայց խելոք մարդու կամ հակառակը… ի դեպ շատերը քեզ կասեն "սիրում եմ գեշ, բայց խելոք մարդու", բայց իրականում bullshit, լավ էլ ուզում են որ սիրուն ըլնի… 

ուշադիր կարդա գրառումները, խելքի դեմ բան ասող կա՞… գեղեցկությունը կարծես երկրորդական են դարձնում, բայց զուտ նրա համար որ մարդկանց կարծիքները խոսում ա ավելի շուտ իրանց ինտելեկտի մասին, դրա համար էլ բոլորը փորձում են ընենց կարծիք արտահայտեն որ խելոք երևան… 

եթե քո ասածով լիներ, կնշանակեր թեմա չկա վիճելու, բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք գեղեցիկ ու խելոք մարդկանց և եթե ինչ որ բան պտի տուժի, թող գեղեցկությունը տուժի… 

…տենց չի՞…

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ էս պահին, էն աղջիկը (պատահական աղջիկ), ով ըստ ձեր չափանիշների գեղեցիկ ա, բայց անխելք, ինչ-որ մի տաք երկրում ծովի ափին իր կյանքն ա վայելում, կամ ինչ-որ մի փարթիին ցըկում ա, ու իր չունեցած ուղեղի մի փոքր մասով էլ չի մտածում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն հիմար ա համարում, որովհետև իրեն դա հազար տարի պետք չի: Մինչև բոլորը նստած փիլիոսոփայում են՝ գեղեցկությունն ա կարևոր թե խելքը, ինքը վայելում ա իր կյանքը: Կարևորը՝ ինքը իրենից ու իր կյանքից գոհ ու երջանիկ ա:

Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ է ուտել թխվածքը, քան նստած մտածել, թե այն ինչից է պատրաստված:

----------

keyboard (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ էս պահին, էն աղջիկը (պատահական աղջիկ), ով ըստ ձեր չափանիշների գեղեցիկ ա, բայց անխելք, ինչ-որ մի տաք երկրում ծովի ափին իր կյանքն ա վայելում, կամ ինչ-որ մի փարթիին ցըկում ա, ու իր չունեցած ուղեղի մի փոքր մասով էլ չի մտածում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն հիմար ա համարում, որովհետև իրեն դա հազար տարի պետք չի: Մինչև բոլորը նստած փիլիոսոփայում են՝ գեղեցկությունն ա կարևոր թե խելքը, ինքը վայելում ա իր կյանքը: Կարևորը՝ ինքը իրենից ու իր կյանքից գոհ ու երջանիկ ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ավելի լավ է ուտել թխվածքը, քան նստած մտածել, թե այն ինչից է պատրաստված:


այսինքն դու ասում ես որ գեղեցկությունն ավելի կարևոր ա՞… կարծես թե տենց ա դուրս գալիս, չէ՞…

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ Չուկ… բոլորն էլ սիրում են խելացի և գեղեցիկ մարդկանց… մի փիլիսոփայի… քանի՞ հոգի գիտես որ կասի ես սիրում եմ գեշ, բայց խելոք մարդու կամ հակառակը… ի դեպ շատերը քեզ կասեն "սիրում եմ գեշ, բայց խելոք մարդու", բայց իրականում bullshit, լավ էլ ուզում են որ սիրուն ըլնի… 
> 
> ուշադիր կարդա գրառումները, խելքի դեմ բան ասող կա՞… գեղեցկությունը կարծես երկրորդական են դարձնում, բայց զուտ նրա համար որ մարդկանց կարծիքները խոսում ա ավելի շուտ իրանց ինտելեկտի մասին, դրա համար էլ բոլորը փորձում են ընենց կարծիք արտահայտեն որ խելոք երևան… 
> 
> եթե քո ասածով լիներ, կնշանակեր թեմա չկա վիճելու, բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք գեղեցիկ ու խելոք մարդկանց և եթե ինչ որ բան պտի տուժի, թող գեղեցկությունը տուժի… 
> 
> …տենց չի՞…


Մեֆ ջան, եթե անկեղծ սենց թեմաները քանի գնում էնքան ավելի շատ են դառնում ոչ սրտովս: Որտև սենց թեմաներում ավելի շատ «ջուրծեծոցի» ու գլուխգովանություն ա, քո ասած «իմ համար տեսքը կամ չունի, կարևորը խելքն ա»-ից մինչև եսիմ ուր: Ի դեպ չեմ կասկածում, որ իմ գրածներն էլ շատերը կամա թե ակամա էդ «ջուրծեծոցիի ու գլուխգովանության» պրիզմայով կանցկացնեն:

Բայց չէ, Մեֆ, ճիշտ չես ասում: Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չես ասում:

Իհարկե դեպքերի մեծ մասում առաջինը տեսքին են ուշադրություն դարձնում, տեսքով են հրապուրվում: Ստեղ մի հատ էլ լիրիկական զեղումիցս. ամեն մեկի համար գեղեցկությունը մի ձևի ա, չկա հստակ դասակարգում, ամեն մեկը իր պատկերացրած գեղեցիկին ա ուշադրություն դարձնում: Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում էդ գեղեցկությունը, մարդուն ճանաչելուն զուգահեռ կարող ա մղվի երկրորդ պլան: Որտև շփման արդյունքում կարող ես սկսել սիրել արդեն մարդուն, ոչ թե իրա արտաքինը: Ու կարող ա հանդիպես ինչ-որ մեկին, ում գեղեցկությունը էնքան չէր, որ դու հրապուրվեիր (ուշադրություն, ոչ թե գեշ ա, այլ էնքան սիրուն չի քո համար, որ հրապուրվեիր), բայց  իրան ճանաչելուն զուգահեռ, էդ թվում խելքի պատճառով կամաց-կամաց գեղեցկությունը մղվի երկրորդ պլան (կամ էլ արդեն սկսես իրան ավելի գեղեցիկ պատկերացնել):

Ստեղ մի հատ էլ հետդարձ. գեղեցկությունն ու խելքը ընդամենը երկուսն են էն բազում հատկություններից, որոնք մի մարդուն հրապուրիչ են դարձնում մյուսի համար:



Հիմա մի ուրիշ, հետաքրքիր նյուանս: Էդ ինտերնետն ա: Որը երբեմն կամ հաճախ մարդկանց իրար ճանաչել ա տալիս (այդ թվում խելքն ու լիքը ուրիշ հատկանիշներ) ավելի շուտ, քան արտաքինը: Արտաքինը, գեղեցկությունը կարող ա ամենավերջում իմանաս: Բայց արդեն իսկ հրապուրված լինես ու անտեսես արտաքինը, դա լինի երրորդական մի բան, ու էդ ոչ թե խոսքերով, այլ ուղղակի, ակամա, անկախ քեզնից:

Մեֆ, պարզ ա, որ բոլորն էլ ուզում են լինել գեղեցիկի ու խելոքի, առաքինու ու բարիի հետ: Խոսքը դրա մասին չի: Քննարկումը ուրիշ բանի մասին էր, թե որ հատկանիշն ա, որ քո համար կարող ա երկրորդական պլան գնա՝ էն մյուսների համեմատ: Ես էդպես եմ ընկալում:


Իսկ դու եկել ես ու գլուխ ես հարթուկում, թե գեղեցկությունն ու խելքը չեն կարող համատեղելի լինեն:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> երկուսը միասին չի լինում… հնարավոր չի… մենակ մի կին կա որի համար դա կարելի ա ասել…


Քո կի՞նն ա, Մեֆ  :Jpit: :




> So… աղջիկեք… հիմա ձեզ ո՞ր կոմպլիմենտն ա ավելի սրտի մոտ… common…


Սկսենք այնտեղից, որ կոնկրետ ինձ համար կոմպլիմենտը հետաքրքիր չի. ինչ-որ կեղծ բան կա դրա մեջ: Ինձ պետք չի իմ հատկանիշներից մեկը ընդգծեն, որ ես դրա մասին իմանամ, հատկապես` լավ կամ վատ զգամ: Այս կոնտեքստում երևի պետք է համեմատության մեջ դնել "կոմպլիմենտ" և "գովեստ" եզրերը:

Բայց եթե ամեն դեպքում քեզ հստակություն է պետք, ասեմ` ես գերադասում եմ համարվել *ԳԵՇ*, միայն թե ոչ` մանկամիտ բլոնձինկա: Ամեն ինչ պայմանավորված է նաև շրջապատից. եթե շուրջբոլորը լուրջ մարդիկ են, նրանք երբեք չեն նշի իրենց կոլեգայի գեղեցիկ լինելը, կնշեն` խելքը, բանիմացությունը, նախաձեռնողականությունը, համարձակությունը... իսկ նման կինն էլ չի սպասի լսել իր արտաքինի մասին հաճոյախոսություններ, որովհետև դա նրան պետք չէ:

----------


## Yevuk

> այսինքն դու ասում ես որ գեղեցկությունն ավելի կարևոր ա՞… կարծես թե տենց ա դուրս գալիս, չէ՞…


Ճիշտն ասաց, էս հարցի մասին շատ եմ մտածել, բայց դեռ վերջնական պատասխանը չեմ գտել: Իդելական տարբերակը, իհարկե, երկուսի համակցությունն ա, դա հաստատ: Ես ավելի հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ եթե մարդը խելացի ա, ուրեմն ինքը եթե ԱՆԳԱՄ ծնվել ա ոչ շատ գեղեցիկ (ըստ քո տեսանկյունի, որ երկու երնեք մի տեղ չեն լինում), տարիների ընթացքում կաշխատի, որ այն ունենա: Հուսով եմ, չես կասկածում, որ գեղեցկությունը կարելի ա ձեռք բերել:

Ես նաև մի քիչ ավելի ուրիշ ուղղությամբ եմ մտածում: Չգիտեմ, թե ձեզ համար ինչպես, ինձ համար կյանքի իմաստը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մարդ երջանիկ լինի ու հասնի նրան, ինչ ուզում ա: Մեկ ա բոլորիս վերջն էլ նույնն ա: Ու եթե մարդը գեղեցիկ լինելով ու խելք չունենալով ապրելու ա լիարժեք կյանք ու երջանիկ ա լինելու՝ առանց մտածելու, թե կյանքի իմաստը որն ա, Աստված կա թե չէ ու նման հարցերի մասին, որոնց մասին մտածում են խելոք մարդիկ, ԿԱՄ եթե մարդը լինելու ա տգեղ բայց խելացի, ամբողջ կյանք մտածմունքներով, կյանքի իմաստի փնտրտուքներով, միգուցե երջանիկ լինելով կյանքի որոշակի հատված (անխելքները միշտ համեմատաբար ավելի երջանիկ են լինում), ապա ես կնախընտրեի առաջին տարբերակը:

Կներես երկար ու բարակ փիլիսոփայության համար:

----------

erexa (12.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Հա, մեկ էլ խորհուրդ աղջիկներին, աշխատեք գոնե էս թեմայում խելոք բաներ չգրել, թե չէ ստեղ մարդիկ կան, որ դրա պատճառով վատ կարծիք կկազմեն ձեր արտաքինի մասին  :Jpit: 
Մեֆ. բացել ա ինձ քո էստեղի սահմանումներից  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012), Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հիմա մի ուրիշ, հետաքրքիր նյուանս: Էդ ինտերնետն ա: Որը երբեմն կամ հաճախ մարդկանց իրար ճանաչել ա տալիս (այդ թվում խելքն ու լիքը ուրիշ հատկանիշներ) ավելի շուտ, քան արտաքինը: Արտաքինը, գեղեցկությունը կարող ա ամենավերջում իմանաս: Բայց արդեն իսկ հրապուրված լինես ու անտեսես արտաքինը, դա լինի երրորդական մի բան, ու էդ ոչ թե խոսքերով, այլ ուղղակի, ակամա, անկախ քեզնից:


Իհարկե, այս հարցում ամեն մարդ իր փորձն ունի։ Իմ անձնական փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հաճախ ինտերնետով ստացած տպավորությունը հօդս է ցնդում իրական կյանքում հանդիպելիս։ Մարդը, ում հետ հաճույքով շփվել ես, նկարն էլ տեսել ես, հանդիման ժամանակ հանկարծ վանում է թե պահվածքով, թե արտաքինով։ Եվ հակառակը, ում ինտերնետով հակակրում էիր, իրական կյանքում հետը միանգամից լեզու ես գտնում, բացի դրանից պարզվում է, որ իրականում նա ավելի գեղեցիկ է, քան լուսանկարներում։

----------

erexa (12.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե, այս հարցում ամեն մարդ իր փորձն ունի։ Իմ անձնական փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հաճախ ինտերնետով ստացած տպավորությունը հօդս է ցնդում իրական կյանքում հանդիպելիս։ Մարդը, ում հետ հաճույքով շփվել ես, նկարն էլ տեսել ես, հանդիման ժամանակ հանկարծ վանում է թե պահվածքով, թե արտաքինով։ Եվ հակառակը, ում ինտերնետով հակակրում էիր, իրական կյանքում հետը միանգամից լեզու ես գտնում, բացի դրանից պարզվում է, որ իրականում նա ավելի գեղեցիկ է, քան լուսանկարներում։


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ խոսք էր գնում ռեալ կյանքում տեսնելու մասին: Դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա: Ես դեռ խոսում էի ինտերնետի սահմանների մասին: 
Նայի Թիքեթ ջան, առաջինը տեսնում ես նկարը, դուրդ չի գալիս, չես էլ ուզում շփվես (օրինակ):
Շփվում ես, դուրդ գալիս ա, համակրում ես, հետո տեսնում ես նկարը ու... արդեն պարզվում ա էնքան էլ էական չի իրա գեղեցկությունը:
Իսկ ինտերնետում ավելի հաճախ նկարը վերջում ես տեսնում (չնայած էս սոց. ցանցերը մի քիչ իրավիճակը փոխում են):

Արդեն ռեալ կյանքում ինչքանով ա քո պատկերացրածը թե՛ խելքի, թե՛ գեղեցկության, թե՛ վարքուբարքի մասին համապատասխանել իրա վիրտուալ կերպարին քննարկման լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա ա  :Wink:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (12.12.2012)

----------


## Yevuk

Ի դեպ, էս էս միտքը հենց այնպես չի եկել: Ես իմ ծանոթների միջ ունեմ մի երկու մարդ (և աղջիկ, և տղա): Փորձելով նրանց բնութագրերը միացնել՝ ասեմ, որ երկուսն էլ իմ տեսանկյունից ոչ այնքան խելացի են, սակայն գեղեցիկ (տղան զուտ ինձ համար չէ, բայց ըստ մեծամասնության կարծիքի): Նրանք կյանքում գիրք բացած չկան, դպրոցը ավարտել են վատ, համալսրանն էլ մի կերպ (տղան դուրս մնացել): Էս պահի դրությամբ իրենք բոլորիցս երջանիկ են, վայելում են իրենց ջահելությունը, անում են էն, ինչ ուզում են, ու իրանք թքաց ունեն էն բանի վրա, թե ես (դու, ֆլանը, ֆստանը) իրենց համարում ենք հիմար: Մինչև ես ու ինձ նման շատերը փորձում են լավ կրթություն ստանալ, կարդալ, գտնել հարցերի պատասխաններ ու առաջ գնալ կյանքում, նրանք երջանիկ վայելում են իրենց կյանքը: Հիմա հարց. եթե մեր բոլորի կյանքը տևում ա գրեթե նույն չափ, վերջում մենք բոլորս մահանում ենք, այսինքն վերջնագիծը նույն ա, ո՞ր կյանքն ա ավելի լավ: Չէ՞ որ մենք բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք երջանիկ լինել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե անկեղծ սենց թեմաները քանի գնում էնքան ավելի շատ են դառնում ոչ սրտովս: Որտև սենց թեմաներում ավելի շատ «ջուրծեծոցի» ու գլուխգովանություն ա, քո ասած «իմ համար տեսքը կամ չունի, կարևորը խելքն ա»-ից մինչև եսիմ ուր: Ի դեպ չեմ կասկածում, որ իմ գրածներն էլ շատերը կամա թե ակամա էդ «ջուրծեծոցիի ու գլուխգովանության» պրիզմայով կանցկացնեն:
> 
> Բայց չէ, Մեֆ, ճիշտ չես ասում: *Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չես ասում:
> *
> Իհարկե դեպքերի մեծ մասում առաջինը տեսքին են ուշադրություն դարձնում, տեսքով են հրապուրվում: Ստեղ մի հատ էլ լիրիկական զեղումիցս. ամեն մեկի համար գեղեցկությունը մի ձևի ա, չկա հստակ դասակարգում, ամեն մեկը իր պատկերացրած գեղեցիկին ա ուշադրություն դարձնում: Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում էդ գեղեցկությունը, մարդուն ճանաչելուն զուգահեռ կարող ա մղվի երկրորդ պլան: Որտև շփման արդյունքում կարող ես սկսել սիրել արդեն մարդուն, ոչ թե իրա արտաքինը: Ու կարող ա հանդիպես ինչ-որ մեկին, ում գեղեցկությունը էնքան չէր, որ դու հրապուրվեիր (ուշադրություն, ոչ թե գեշ ա, այլ էնքան սիրուն չի քո համար, որ հրապուրվեիր), բայց  իրան ճանաչելուն զուգահեռ, էդ թվում խելքի պատճառով կամաց-կամաց գեղեցկությունը մղվի երկրորդ պլան (կամ էլ արդեն սկսես իրան ավելի գեղեցիկ պատկերացնել):
> 
> Ստեղ մի հատ էլ հետդարձ. գեղեցկությունն ու խելքը ընդամենը երկուսն են էն բազում հատկություններից, որոնք մի մարդուն հրապուրիչ են դարձնում մյուսի համար:


սրան ես ներքևում կանդրադառնամ… տնաքանդ ինձ ինչի՞ տեղ ես դրել որ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն ասեմ… խի դու ասում ե՞ս…






> Հիմա մի ուրիշ, հետաքրքիր նյուանս: *Էդ ինտերնետն ա:* Որը երբեմն կամ հաճախ մարդկանց իրար ճանաչել ա տալիս (այդ թվում խելքն ու լիքը ուրիշ հատկանիշներ) ավելի շուտ, քան արտաքինը: Արտաքինը, գեղեցկությունը կարող ա ամենավերջում իմանաս: Բայց արդեն իսկ հրապուրված լինես ու անտեսես արտաքինը, դա լինի երրորդական մի բան, ու էդ ոչ թե խոսքերով, այլ ուղղակի, ակամա, անկախ քեզնից:


Չէ Չուկ, երբ ինտերնետով չփվում ես ու մարդու գրառումները դուրդ գալիս ա, դու ակամայից "գեղեցկացնում" ես էդ մարդուն… պատկերը դու ես ստեղծում… ու երբ համեմատում ես քո տեսածն ու պատկերացրածը, սկսում ես կոմպրոմիսների գնալ… երբեմն էլ կոմպրոմիսն անհնար ա լինում… օրինակ չեմ ուզում բերել… չուզես… դու միշտ ավելի գեղեցիկ ես պատկերացնում քան մարդը կա… իդեալականացնում ես…




> Մեֆ, պարզ ա, որ բոլորն էլ ուզում են լինել գեղեցիկի ու խելոքի, առաքինու ու բարիի հետ: Խոսքը դրա մասին չի: Քննարկումը ուրիշ բանի մասին էր, թե որ հատկանիշն ա, որ քո համար կարող ա երկրորդական պլան գնա՝ էն մյուսների համեմատ: Ես էդպես եմ ընկալում:
> 
> 
> *Իսկ դու եկել ես ու գլուխ ես հարթուկում, թե գեղեցկությունն ու խելքը չեն կարող համատեղելի լինեն*:


իհարկե չեն լինում Չուկ ու ոչ էլ կարող են… մենք ենք գնում կոմպրոմիսի ու ինքներս մեզ համոզում, ռեգուլիրովկա անում… ու "համատեղում" ենք ու հետո ասում "կա"…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտն ասաց, էս հարցի մասին շատ եմ մտածել, բայց դեռ վերջնական պատասխանը չեմ գտել: Իդելական տարբերակը, իհարկե, երկուսի համակցությունն ա, դա հաստատ: Ես ավելի հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ եթե մարդը խելացի ա, ուրեմն ինքը եթե ԱՆԳԱՄ ծնվել ա ոչ շատ գեղեցիկ (ըստ քո տեսանկյունի, որ երկու երնեք մի տեղ չեն լինում), տարիների ընթացքում կաշխատի, որ այն ունենա: *Հուսով եմ, չես կասկածում, որ գեղեցկությունը կարելի ա ձեռք բերել:
> *
> Ես նաև մի քիչ ավելի ուրիշ ուղղությամբ եմ մտածում: Չգիտեմ, թե ձեզ համար ինչպես, ինձ համար կյանքի իմաստը կայանում ա նրանում, որ *մարդ երջանիկ լինի ու հասնի նրան*, ինչ ուզում ա: Մեկ ա բոլորիս վերջն էլ նույնն ա: Ու եթե մարդը գեղեցիկ լինելով ու խելք չունենալով ապրելու ա լիարժեք կյանք ու երջանիկ ա լինելու՝ առանց մտածելու, թե կյանքի իմաստը որն ա, Աստված կա թե չէ ու նման հարցերի մասին, որոնց մասին մտածում են խելոք մարդիկ, ԿԱՄ եթե մարդը լինելու ա տգեղ բայց խելացի, ամբողջ կյանք մտածմունքներով, կյանքի իմաստի փնտրտուքներով, միգուցե երջանիկ լինելով կյանքի որոշակի հատված (անխելքները միշտ համեմատաբար ավելի երջանիկ են լինում), ապա ես կնախընտրեի առաջին տարբերակը:
> 
> Կներես երկար ու բարակ փիլիսոփայության համար:


կարելի ձեռ բերել իհարկե, բայց ձեռք բերածը սովորաբար նաև կորսվում ա՝ հիմնականում կորսվում ա… 

երջանկության հասնելու ճանապարհին գեղեցկությունն ու խելքն ահագին օգնում ա, ո՞նց կարա կարևոր չլինի… որ կուզես իմանալ քո երջանկությունը առաջին հերթին հենց քեզանից ա կախված ու քո պատկերացումներից գեղեցիկի ու խելքի մասին…

----------

Yevuk (12.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի դեպ, էս էս միտքը հենց այնպես չի եկել: Ես իմ ծանոթների միջ ունեմ մի երկու մարդ (և աղջիկ, և տղա): Փորձելով նրանց բնութագրերը միացնել՝ ասեմ, որ երկուսն էլ իմ տեսանկյունից ոչ այնքան խելացի են, սակայն գեղեցիկ (տղան զուտ ինձ համար չէ, բայց ըստ մեծամասնության կարծիքի): Նրանք կյանքում գիրք բացած չկան, դպրոցը ավարտել են վատ, համալսրանն էլ մի կերպ (տղան դուրս մնացել): Էս պահի դրությամբ իրենք բոլորիցս երջանիկ են, վայելում են իրենց ջահելությունը, անում են էն, ինչ ուզում են, ու իրանք թքաց ունեն էն բանի վրա, թե ես (դու, ֆլանը, ֆստանը) իրենց համարում ենք հիմար: Մինչև ես ու ինձ նման շատերը փորձում են լավ կրթություն ստանալ, կարդալ, գտնել հարցերի պատասխաններ ու առաջ գնալ կյանքում, նրանք երջանիկ վայելում են իրենց կյանքը: Հիմա հարց. եթե մեր բոլորի կյանքը տևում ա գրեթե նույն չափ, վերջում մենք բոլորս մահանում ենք, այսինքն վերջնագիծը նույն ա, ո՞ր կյանքն ա ավելի լավ: Չէ՞ որ մենք բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք երջանիկ լինել:


Որը քեզ դուր ա գալիս, էն էլ լավ ա, Եվուկ ջան, քանի դեռ ոչ մեկի չես վնասում: Ծեծված միտք եմ ասում, բայց տենց էլ կա: Նայած ով ինչ ա ուզում վայելել: Մեկը մեռնում ա 100 հազար հատ գիրք կարդացած, մյուսը` 2 միլիոն անգամ ..., մյուսը` ամբողջ աշխարհը շրջած, մյուսը` աղոթքների մեջ: Կարելի ա ցանկանալ բոլորը միասին կամ առնվազն երեքը մեկում, բայց անհնար ա հասցնել: Ամենքը ընտրում ա էն, ինչ իրան հարմար ա երևի: Ով ինչով ա ավելի երջանիկ, ում համար ինչն ա ամենամեծ երջանկությունը: Մի գիտնականի դասախոսության եմ ներկա եղել, պատմում էր, թե երբ ինքը որևէ միտք ա հղացել, ու հետո իր ուսումնասիրած բնագավառի հեղինակություններից որևէ մեկի մոտ էդ միտքը հանդիպել ա, ինչքաաաան երջանիկ ա եղել էդ պահին, ուղղակի տեսնեիր էդ ասելիս իրա աչքերի փայլը, անհնար էր կասկածել: Էդ մարդը խելացի ա ու երջանիկ: Ու երևի թքած ունի, թե իր մասին ինչ կասեն, չնայած սիրուն մարդ էր, բայց խոսքի, կարան ասեն` կտտցրած: Թե՞ քո ասածը չեմ հակասում:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2012), erexa (12.12.2012), Yevuk (12.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որը քեզ դուր ա գալիս, էն էլ լավ ա, Եվուկ ջան, քանի դեռ ոչ մեկի չես վնասում: Ծեծված միտք եմ ասում, բայց տենց էլ կա: Նայած ով ինչ ա ուզում վայելել: Մեկը մեռնում ա 100 հազար հատ գիրք կարդացած, մյուսը` 2 միլիոն անգամ ..., մյուսը` ամբողջ աշխարհը շրջած, մյուսը` աղոթքների մեջ: Կարելի ա ցանկանալ բոլորը միասին կամ առնվազն երեքը մեկում, բայց անհնար ա հասցնել: Ամենքը ընտրում ա էն, ինչ իրան հարմար ա երևի: Ով ինչով ա ավելի երջանիկ, ում համար ինչն ա ամենամեծ երջանկությունը: Մի գիտնականի դասախոսության եմ ներկա եղել, պատմում էր, թե երբ ինքը որևէ միտք ա հղացել, ու հետո իր ուսումնասիրած բնագավառի հեղինակություններից որևէ մեկի մոտ էդ միտքը հանդիպել ա, ինչքաաաան երջանիկ ա եղել էդ պահին, ուղղակի տեսնեիր էդ ասելիս իրա աչքերի փայլը, անհնար էր կասկածել: Էդ մարդը խելացի ա ու երջանիկ: Ու երևի թքած ունի, թե իր մասին ինչ կասեն, չնայած սիրուն մարդ էր, բայց խոսքի, կարան ասեն` կտտցրած: Թե՞ քո ասածը չեմ հակասում:


Տնաշենը լավ օրինակ բերեց: Իմ դեպքում էլ հակառակն ա. երբ-որ ես որևէ փաստական նյութ եմ կարդում ու մտքում արդեն վերլուծում, թե` "այ սրա, դրա, նրա պատճառով ուրեմն սա ընդունեցին, ու սա նպատակ ունի...", բայց որ հաջորդ էջում չեմ կարդում նույն եզրահանգումը, վատանում եմ: Ու հակառակը, երբ ես եմ թեկուզ աննորմալ, բայց չլսված տեսություն առաջ քաշում, մեջս ուռում եմ  :LOL: : Ինչքան մարդ, այդքան երջանկության մեկնաբանություն ու ճանապարհ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012), Շինարար (12.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Տնաշենը լավ օրինակ բերեց: Իմ դեպքում էլ հակառակն ա. երբ-որ ես որևէ փաստական նյութ եմ կարդում ու մտքում արդեն վերլուծում, թե` "այ սրա, դրա, նրա պատճառով ուրեմն սա ընդունեցին, ու սա նպատակ ունի...", բայց որ հաջորդ էջում չեմ կարդում նույն եզրահանգումը, վատանում եմ: Ու հակառակը, երբ ես եմ թեկուզ աննորմալ, բայց չլսված տեսություն առաջ քաշում, մեջս ուռում եմ : Ինչքան մարդ, այդքան երջանկության մեկնաբանություն ու ճանապարհ:


Մի խոսքով, դու խելացի ես, ոչ թե  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս գեշոները հավաքվան իրար գլխի՞, էլի…

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2012)

----------


## Մինա

> տղամարդունն էլ՝ ատլետիկ կազմվածքի հետ կուտվի  մեկ կամ երկու անգամ հաստատ կուտվի


Չի ուտվի:Ի տարբերություն տղամարդկանց,կանայք "ուտելուց"առաջ պիտի զգան,այսինքն զգացմունքային են,պիտի հավատան,որ սիրում են  ու բլա բլա բլա:Էստեղ հաստատ տղամարդու աթլետիկ կազմվածքը դեր չի խաղում(եթե շաաատ հուսահատված ու "անքուն" :LOL: կնոջ մասին չի խոսքը):Տղամարդու համար ,էլի իմ համեստ կարծիքով,նույն ուտելու համար երկար ոտքերն ու "կլոր"տեղերն են որոշիչը:Ես հաստատ նույնիսկ շատ տգեղ ու խելացի տղամարդուն գերադասում եմ գեղեցիկ  դոդից:Ի դեպ մնացած գրառումները կարդալով ուզում եմ նշել,խելացի ասելով կրթությունն ու դիպլոմները նկատի չունեմ ,դրանք բավարար պայման չեն,որ տղամարդուն խելացի համարեմ,կամ բացակայության դեպքում` հիմար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի խոսքով, դու խելացի ես, ոչ թե


Ճիշտ այդպես  :Jpit: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո կի՞նն ա, Մեֆ :


չէ… Մարինե Պերոսյանը





> Սկսենք այնտեղից, որ կոնկրետ ինձ համար կոմպլիմենտը հետաքրքիր չի. ինչ-որ կեղծ բան կա դրա մեջ: Ինձ պետք չի իմ հատկանիշներից մեկը ընդգծեն, որ ես դրա մասին իմանամ, հատկապես` լավ կամ վատ զգամ: Այս կոնտեքստում երևի պետք է համեմատության մեջ դնել "կոմպլիմենտ" և "գովեստ" եզրերը:
> 
> Բայց եթե ամեն դեպքում քեզ հստակություն է պետք, ասեմ` ե*ս գերադասում եմ համարվել* *ԳԵՇ*, միայն թե ոչ` մանկամիտ բլոնձինկա: Ամեն ինչ պայմանավորված է նաև շրջապատից. *եթե շուրջբոլորը լուրջ մարդիկ են, նրանք երբեք չեն նշի իրենց կոլեգայի գեղեցիկ լինելը, կնշեն` խելքը, բանիմացությունը, նախաձեռնողականությունը, համարձակությունը... իսկ նման կինն էլ չի սպասի լսել իր արտաքինի մասին հաճոյախոսություններ, որովհետև դա նրան պետք չէ:*



Please… Աստը՞ղ… համոզված ե՞ս… դու գիտես չէ՞ որ լուրջ մարդկանց շրջապատում ևս գեղեցկությունը ժողովրդականություն ա վայելում ուղղակի "խելքի" քողի տակ… ու էդ խելքի հետ ինչքան են ուզում "աշխատել"

----------


## Yevuk

Համաձայն եմ 2-իդ հետ էլ: Ամեն մարդու պատկերացրած երջանկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Ես, ոնց որ ասեցի, հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ և՛ խելքն ա կարևոր, և՛ գեղեցկությունը: Ու դրանք համատեղել կարելի ա. արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինձ համար որ մարդն ա 2-ի համատեղություն, ու քեզ համար որ մարդը: Մեկը մյուսից քիչ չպետք ա լինի: Բայց դրանցից ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան:

Մեֆ, ի դեպ դու քեզ հակասում ես: Մի քանի գրառում առաջ Չուկի հետ վիճում էիր, հիմա էլ ասում ես, որ ամեն մեկի պատկերացրած գեղեցկությունը ու խելքը տարբեր են:  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2012), Շինարար (12.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ 2-իդ հետ էլ: Ամեն մարդու պատկերացրած երջանկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Ես, ոնց որ ասեցի, հակված եմ էն մտքին, որ և՛ խելքն ա կարևոր, և՛ գեղեցկությունը: Ու դրանք համատեղել կարելի ա. արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինձ համար որ մարդն ա 2-ի համատեղություն, ու քեզ համար որ մարդը: Մեկը մյուսից քիչ չպետք ա լինի: Բայց դրանցից ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան:
> 
> Մեֆ, ի դեպ դու քեզ հակասում ես: Մի քանի գրառում առաջ Չուկի հետ վիճում էիր, հիմա էլ ասում ես, որ ամեն մեկի պատկերացրած գեղեցկությունը ու խելքը տարբեր են:


երջանկությունն ա տարբեր, բայց անգամ էդտեղ կան ընդհանրացումներ ու շատ… 

երկուսը համատեղ չի լինում… մենք համատեղում ենք… այսինքն գնում ենք կոմպրոմիսների… երկուսը հավասար չեն լինում, ձեզ մի խաբեք ժողովուրդ…

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ուֆ, աման է, յա բլոնձինկա:

----------

Մինա (12.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ… Մարինե Պերոսյանը


Էն որ հայր Կոմիտասի վրա էր ճղճղու՞մ  :Jpit: : Ուրեմն ես ճիշտ եմ, էլի, որ ասում եմ` ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ` մյուսը  :LOL: 




> Please… Աստը՞ղ… համոզված ե՞ս… դու գիտես չէ՞ որ լուրջ մարդկանց շրջապատում ևս գեղեցկությունը ժողովրդականություն ա վայելում ուղղակի "խելքի" քողի տակ… ու էդ խելքի հետ ինչքան են ուզում "աշխատել"


Մեֆ, նրանում, որ գերադասում եմ ԳԵՇ համարվել, վստահ եմ, համոզված եմ  :Jpit: :

Մեֆ, ամեն ինչ մի ընդհանրացրու  :Jpit: : Ես ինչ ասում եմ, օդից չեմ ասում: Գեղեցկությունը առաջնային ա սպասարկման ոլորտում. Հայաստանում որ այդպես ա: Բայց կան ոլորտներ, որտեղ խելքն էլ ա պետք, եթե չասենք` առաջնայինը հենց խելքն ա: Իմ տեղը հենց էդտեղ ա, ջհանդամ թե գեշ չեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Yevuk

> երջանկությունն ա տարբեր, բայց անգամ էդտեղ կան ընդհանրացումներ ու շատ… 
> 
> երկուսը համատեղ չի լինում… մենք համատեղում ենք… այսինքն գնում ենք կոմպրոմիսների…


Դու երևի խելքը ու գեղեցկությունը շատ ծայրահեղացոնում ես: Երևի նկատի ունես որ մարդը լինի համ ամենագեղեցիկը ու համ ամենախելացին: Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ասենք տղամարդը հանդիպում ա մի աղջկա, մտածում ա, որ ինքը սիրուն ա, բայց...Սոֆի Լորենն (ասենք), ավելի սիորուն ա: Հետևություն՝ աղջիկը սիրուն չի: Նույնը խելքի մասին: Դու երևի տենց ես մտածում: Այսինքն՝ երբ ասում ես գեղեցիկ, պատկերացնում ես իդեալական գեղեցկություն, երբ ասում ես խելք՝ իդեալական խելք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էն որ հայր Կոմիտասի վրա էր ճղճղու՞մ : Ուրեմն ես ճիշտ եմ, էլի, որ ասում եմ` ոչ մեկը, ոչ էլ` մյուսը


Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանը…





> Մեֆ, նրանում, որ գերադասում եմ ԳԵՇ համարվել, վստահ եմ, համոզված եմ :
> 
> Մեֆ, ամեն ինչ մի ընդհանրացրու : Ես ինչ ասում եմ, օդից չեմ ասում: Գեղեցկությունը առաջնային ա սպասարկման ոլորտում. Հայաստանում որ այդպես ա: Բայց կան ոլորտներ, որտեղ խելքն էլ ա պետք, եթե չասենք` առաջնայինը հենց խելքն ա: Իմ տեղը հենց էդտեղ ա, ջհանդամ թե գեշ չեմ


Ախչի ասի please… վաայ… ուրեմն համոզված ես քո գեղեցկության մեջ… ու մենակ սպասարկման ոլորտում չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու երևի խելքը ու գեղեցկությունը շատ ծայրահեղացոնում ես: Երևի նկատի ունես որ մարդը լինի համ ամենագեղեցիկը ու համ ամենախելացին: Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որ պարզ լինի: Ասենք տղամարդը հանդիպում ա մի աղջկա, մտածում ա, որ ինքը սիրուն ա, բայց...*Սոֆի Լորենն (ասենք), ավելի սիորուն ա: Հետևություն՝ աղջիկը սիրուն չի*: Նույնը խելքի մասին: Դու երևի տենց ես մտածում: Այսինքն՝ երբ ասում ես գեղեցիկ, պատկերացնում ես իդեալական գեղեցկություն, երբ ասում ես խելք՝ իդեալական խելք:


ես ասեցի չէ՞ ընդհանուր ընդունված ստանդարտների մասին ա խոսքը… ու ստանդարտների մի հատ չեն… շատ են, բայց միանշանակ իրար հակասող չեն… 

…Ոչ, հետևությունը սխալ ես անում… Սոֆի Լորենը մատչելի չի… նույնն էլ խելքի մասին…

----------


## Yevuk

> ես ասեցի չէ՞ ընդհանուր ընդունված ստանդարտների մասին ա խոսքը… ու *ստանդարտների մի հատ չեն… շատ են, բայց միանշանակ իրար հակասող չեն…* 
> 
> …Ոչ, հետևությունը սխալ ես անում… Սոֆի Լորենը մատչելի չի… նույնն էլ խելքի մասին…


Այ ստեղ քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ստանդարտները էսօր շատ տարբեր են ու իրար լա՜վ էլ հակասում են: Դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինձ հենց որ մի ստանդարտն ա դուր գալիս: Եթե մի դար առաջ կար մի ընդհանուր գեղեցկության ստանդարտ, ապա հիմա, ստանդարտները բազմազան են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ ստեղ քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ: Ստանդարտները էսօր շատ տարբեր են ու *իրար լա՜վ էլ հակասում են*: Դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա, թե ինձ հենց որ մի ստանդարտն ա դուր գալիս: Եթե մի դար առաջ կար մի ընդհանուր գեղեցկության ստանդարտ, ապա հիմա, ստանդարտները բազմազան են:


խոսքը մի ժամանակի մասին ա ոչ թե տարբեր ժամանակների… գեղեցկությունն ու խելքն էլ իրենց էվոլյուցիան ունեն… ես խոսում եմ նույն ժամանակներում գոյություն ունեցող տարբեր ստանդարտների մասին…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեֆ, իսկ քո կինը գե՞շ ա, թե՞ անխելք սիրու՞ն ա, թե՞ խելացի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ քո կինը գե՞շ ա, թե՞ անխելք սիրու՞ն ա, թե՞ խելացի։


Գեշ ա… իմ կնիկը գեշ ա… էնի իմ պուճուր գեշոն ա…

----------

Ingrid (12.12.2012), kivera (12.12.2012), Գալաթեա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

> Գեշ ա… իմ կնիկը գեշ ա… էնի իմ պուճուր գեշոն ա…


Ոնց որ չհավատամ: Ինձ թվում է՝ գեղեցիկ կնոջ ամուսինը կարող է այսպես արտահայտվել իր կողակցի մասին: ՃՃՃՃ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ճիշտ այդպես :


Հմմ, քո դուխը տեղն ա... արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ ավատարիդ մեջի տատին դու չես   :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց հասկանում ես, որ սրանից հետո ակումբում ում կոմպլիմենտ անես, վիրավորվելու ա: Ասենք ասես «Էս ի՜նչ խելոք ես», ասելու ա «գեշը տատդ ա», ասես «էս ի՜նչ սիրուն ես», ասելու ա «տուպոյը տատդ ա»


Բայց դու հասկանում ե՞ս որ եթե ես մեկին ակումբում կոմպլիմենտ անեմ ու պատասխանը "մերսի"-ից բացի ուրիշ բան եղավ դու ինչ ես անելու… աբրի՛ս, անձնական վիրավորանքի համար տուգանելու ես ու եթե շարունակեն անձնական վիրավորանքները ի՞նչ ես անլու՞. այո՛, արգելափակելու ես… կամ էլ կանոնադրությունդ պտի փոխես որտեղ կոմպլիմենտն արգելվում ա…

----------


## Վոլտերա

Գեղեցիկ լինելն ավելորդ բեռ ա :Think:  Համենայն դեպս մարդու գեղեցկությունը պիտի անհատի հետ բռնի, թե չէ միշտ էլ գեղեցկությունն ա առաջինը երևում: Մարդը պիտի սիրուն անհատ լինի ու խելացի լինելն էլ պիտի սիրուն լինի:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Բախտ  :Jpit: :

----------

Անվերնագիր (12.12.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Բախտ :


Բայան

----------

Հայկօ (12.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայան


Գրողը տանի  :Jpit: : Էլ չեմ գրելու սենց թեմաներում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց ինչի՞ Բայան:

----------

Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ինչի՞ Բայան:


*Баян*

Լոմկեց: Ասա՝ քեզ հազար տարի պետք է՞ր գեղեցկություն թե խելքը: Էն հավ թե ձվի տիրումերն էլ ընդեղ, օգտվելով առիթից: Համարիչ-հայտարարինն էլ, տո Շոռն ու Շոռշոռինն էլ, տո նույնիսկ Մարքս ու Էնգելսինն էլ: Գնամ թեմա բացեմ. «Հոգեբանությու՞ն, թե՞ փիլիսոփայություն»:

----------

Chuk (12.12.2012), Yevuk (12.12.2012), Արէա (13.12.2012), Գալաթեա (12.12.2012), Մինա (12.12.2012), Ուլուանա (12.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Баян*


Մի բան էլ սովորեցինք :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (13.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Բախտ :


առանց էդ բաների բախտ չի ըլնում Հայկօ ջան… ո՞վ ա նախանձում գեշ ու անխելքի բախտին… կարա՞ս ասես…

----------


## Katka

> առանց էդ բաների բախտ չի ըլնում Հայկօ ջան… ո՞վ ա նախանձում գեշ ու անխելքի բախտին… կարա՞ս ասես…


Մեկ այլ գեշ ու անխելք մեկը :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (13.12.2012), Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկ այլ գեշ ու անխելք մեկը


անխելքը՝ հա, բայց պարտադիր չի որ գեշ ըլնի նախանձելու համար…

----------


## Katka

> անխելքը՝ հա, բայց պարտադիր չի որ գեշ ըլնի նախանձելու համար…


Հետևաբար գեշ ու անխելք մեկին կարող են նախանձել`
ա. մեկ այլ գեշ ու անխելք մեկը
բ. մեկ այլ գեղեցիկ ու անխելք մեկը: 
գ. իմ հետազոտությունների արդյունքում` այսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում` բոլոր խելքով մեկերը երանի են տալու գեշ ու անխելք մեկերին: :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հմմ, քո դուխը տեղն ա... արդեն սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ ավատարիդ մեջի տատին դու չես


Ապեր, ավատարինը Աստղոն չի, հաստատ… ես իրա նկարները տեսել եմ… ապեր էտի մի հատ գեղեցկություն ա… beautiful, sexy… ամեն ինչը տեղը տեղին…

----------


## Հայկօ

> առանց էդ բաների բախտ չի ըլնում Հայկօ ջան… ո՞վ ա նախանձում գեշ ու անխելքի բախտին… կարա՞ս ասես…


Լավ ե՞ս մտածել  :Jpit: .



Ով էլ նախանձում ա՝ էդ արդեն դու ասա  :Jpit: :

----------

Sagittarius (13.12.2012), Ամմէ (17.12.2012), Արէա (13.12.2012), Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ե՞ս մտածել .
> 
> 
> 
> Ով էլ նախանձում ա՝ էդ արդեն դու ասա :


մեծ հաճուկքով կասեմ, բայց էսի քաղաքական թեմա չի… ով որ նախանձում ա՝ ինքն էլ ա տենց… իսկ ինչի՞ են իրանք տենց "բախտավոր"… իրանց "բախտն" ուրիշ հարցում ա բերել Հայկօ ջան…

----------


## Հայկօ

Բախտ, Մեֆ, բախտ: Հիմա կարևորը ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ աներձագ լինելն ա. գեղեցկություն, խելք, արյան խումբ, կոշիկի ռազմեր, սեռ, բոյ, բուսաթ, նամուս, թասիբ, քթի ծակ, սաղ ֆուֆլո ա  :Jpit: :

----------

Անվերնագիր (13.12.2012), Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բախտ, Մեֆ, բախտ: Հիմա կարևորը ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ աներձագ լինելն ա. գեղեցկություն, խելք, արյան խումբ, կոշիկի ռազմեր, սեռ, բոյ, բուսաթ, նամուս, թասիբ, քթի ծակ, սաղ ֆուֆլո ա :


նո ապեր, բախտ ունեն որ մեր նման ժողովրդի մեջ են… ուրիշ տեղ իրանք սենց "բախտ" ունենա…

----------

Անվերնագիր (13.12.2012)

----------


## Katka

> Բախտ, Մեֆ, բախտ: Հիմա կարևորը ճիշտ պահին ճիշտ աներձագ լինելն ա. գեղեցկություն, խելք, արյան խումբ, կոշիկի ռազմեր, սեռ, բոյ, բուսաթ, նամուս, թասիբ, քթի ծակ, սաղ ֆուֆլո ա :


Աչքիս ես գնամ կախվեմ :Jpit:

----------

Մինա (13.12.2012)

----------

